# 2009-2010 NHL Thread. Any Hockey fans??



## MattB (Sep 14, 2009)

Any hockey fans out there? What are your predictions for this season?? I think it's going to be wide open, but Boston and Calgary are my choices in the East and West...so far...

I expect Ovechkin to dominate the scoring this year again, and I don't think the Pens will repeat. Just a gut feeling.

(I'm a hardcore Ottawa Senators fan. I've lived through the bad times, the playoff failures, and the good times ('97, '03, and of course '07). It's never good to lose a 50-goal scorer, but I think Heatley HAD to go, and the Sens should do way better this year than they have in the last year or two...)


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey,

Im Jessie 31 in FL

I LOVE hocky but my absolute faves are the Philly Flyers and the
Dallas Stars.

Ive loved hockey all my life and find it to be a brutal tell tale sign of
how the world loves violence.



Thanx :kiss2:


----------



## luvembig (Sep 15, 2009)

DIE hard Devils fan here......


Not looking as good as we were last year. Lost some key players from last year (Gionta and Madden will really hurt IMO) and Marty is a year older and teams are better (and it doesn't help the defending Stanley Cup champs are in your division either). 


But like always this team will be a contender and (hopefully) the goaltending will be solid as always. And hopefully Zajac and Parise can continue their on-ice success. I love watching Zach play and he's totally underrated


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 15, 2009)

Colorado Avalanche here...actually got to go to a game for my birthday. The Avs were here to play the Blue Jackets. They lost, but still a great birthday!


----------



## MattB (Sep 15, 2009)

bbwjessiestroxxx said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im Jessie 31 in FL
> 
> ...





luvembig said:


> DIE hard Devils fan here......
> 
> 
> Not looking as good as we were last year. Lost some key players from last year (Gionta and Madden will really hurt IMO) and Marty is a year older and teams are better (and it doesn't help the defending Stanley Cup champs are in your division either).
> ...





BBWModel said:


> Colorado Avalanche here...actually got to go to a game for my birthday. The Avs were here to play the Blue Jackets. They lost, but still a great birthday!



I'd be lying if I said I wasn't thrilled that no Maple Leafs fans have shown up here yet!


----------



## Tad (Sep 15, 2009)

Winnipeg Jets fan by first instinct, but right about the time they moved away I moved back to Ottawa and the Sens were a young team, so I cheer for the Sens these days (well, mostly I cheer for good, exciting, fast paced hockey).

I agree with what Matt said about Heatley. I think the big questions for the Sens are if the new goalie will stay healthy and give some stability in net, and if the younger members of the D are really ready for prime time. Ottawa now is rolling two pretty strong looking first lines on forward and decent third/fourth lines even, so I'm not as worried about the forwards.

I'm looking forward to an exciting season!


----------



## Donna (Sep 15, 2009)

I grew up in a suburb of Detroit, so I bleed red and white. Red Wings all the way!!!! There's a reason it is called Hockeytown.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Sep 15, 2009)

Go Wild!!!! It should be an interesting season. Don't think we will be in the playoffs but with a new coach, new GM, and LOTS of new players it proves to be an exciting year!


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 15, 2009)

MattB said:


> Any hockey fans out there? What are your predictions for this season?? I think it's going to be wide open, but Boston and Calgary are my choices in the East and West...so far...
> 
> I expect Ovechkin to dominate the scoring this year again, and I don't think the Pens will repeat. Just a gut feeling.
> 
> (I'm a hardcore Ottawa Senators fan. I've lived through the bad times, the playoff failures, and the good times ('97, '03, and of course '07). It's never good to lose a 50-goal scorer, but I think Heatley HAD to go, and the Sens should do way better this year than they have in the last year or two...)



Speaking from my Joe Thornton experience; it's going to hurt to watch Heatley light it up with the Sharks while you get the definition of diminishing returns (Cheechoo) wasting cap and roster space. You'll hear it all season, Heatley's a Hart candidate, the Senators were morons to let him go, San Jose's such a great environment for him because Ottawa's a pressure cooker and the Sharks are going to be every idiot's (Pierre McGuire) Cup pick, hell they'll probably win another President's Trophy. But come May you'll have the tremendous satisfaction of watching him continue to be an underachieving choke artist ON ANOTHER TEAM!!


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice to not have to start an NHL thread this year. Wings fan here, also root for the Caps. Looking forward to a great year for both.


----------



## MattB (Sep 16, 2009)

Tad said:


> ...
> I agree with what Matt said about Heatley. I think the big questions for the Sens are if the new goalie will stay healthy and give some stability in net, and if the younger members of the D are really ready for prime time. Ottawa now is rolling two pretty strong looking first lines on forward and decent third/fourth lines even, so I'm not as worried about the forwards.
> 
> I'm looking forward to an exciting season!



It will be nice to have line options instead of Heatley/Alfie/Spezza, and then the rest... Praying that Leclaire can bounce back!!



Wild Zero said:


> Speaking from my Joe Thornton experience; it's going to hurt to watch Heatley light it up with the Sharks while you get the definition of diminishing returns (Cheechoo) wasting cap and roster space. You'll hear it all season, Heatley's a Hart candidate, the Senators were morons to let him go, San Jose's such a great environment for him because Ottawa's a pressure cooker and the Sharks are going to be every idiot's (Pierre McGuire) Cup pick, hell they'll probably win another President's Trophy. But come May you'll have the tremendous satisfaction of watching him continue to be an underachieving choke artist ON ANOTHER TEAM!!



I suspect you'll be right...

It should be a great season for the Bruins, with or without Kessel. (With the Heatley trade out of the way, Kessel is the latest "please let it end" story around here. It always happens when the Leafs are interested in someone...)


----------



## MattB (Sep 22, 2009)

JMCGB said:


> Nice to not have to start an NHL thread this year. Wings fan here, also root for the Caps. Looking forward to a great year for both.



I envy you, that you can root for more than one team at a time. It probably makes the season more enjoyable...

Myself, I have a pathological hatred for EVERY other NHL team. It's Ottawa Senators or nothing for me. In fact, I even have a tier system for my hate starting with my most hated and progressing from there. Thusly...

*Tier One* *(Most Foulest Blood-Boiling Hate)*: Toronto Maple Leafs, of course. 
*Tier Two * *(Extreme Hate, but just a step below above)* : All other Canadian teams. I don't buy into the philosophy that whatever team is still left in the playoffs is "Canada's Team". Blechh! What do I care if Calgary wins another Cup??
*Tier Three * *(Massive Hate)* : Other non-Canadian teams within the same division. Sorry Boston and Buffalo, but you should NEVER cheer for someone else in your division...
*Tier Four* *(Seething Hate)* : Non-Canadian or divisional teams that have beaten my team in the playoffs at some point...Jersey, Pittsburgh, and freakin' Anaheim...
*Tier Five* * (Non-specific hate, but hate just the same...) * : The rest. Just because...

Having said all that, I really hope that Winnipeg and Hamilton get teams since it would be WAY more fun to hate them as opposed to Phoenix, or Tampa, or Nashville...


----------



## Tad (Sep 22, 2009)

Matt--that is hilarious!

I'm kind of the opposite....well, except that I can't cheer for Toronto anymore than I could cheer for Microsoft (they both make boat loads of money by selling a mediocre product into a semi-captive market). Otherwise I prefer Canadian to American, and if you beat us I hope that means that you are actually awesome and beat everyone else too


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 22, 2009)

GO SENS GO!

I don't really have any hatred for the Western Canada teams, I just don't care how they do. Obviously, I hate the Leafs most, followed by the Sabres and then the Habs. My hatred for the Sabres is a big reason why I don't want Hamilton to get a team. I think it'll be the end of Buffalo, and it just won't be the same without the rivalry there.


----------



## MattB (Sep 22, 2009)

Of course it does not apply to the national teams. The Olympics, World Championships and World Juniors are an exception. (I am largely indifferent towards the Spengler Cup.) It's the only time you'll ever find me cheering for a Pronger or a (as of now) Heatley. 

I'd like to think that we are the Olympic favourites on home ice in Vancouver, but the Russians are looking pretty scary too. Canadian national teams always seem to have a good healthy mix of desire to win and fear of losing, especially at home, but I think we have the talent to atone for the last Olympics...

Not a big fan of the new national team uni, but it would look great with a Gold medal...:bow:


----------



## Tad (Sep 22, 2009)

MattB said:


> Not a big fan of the new national team uni, but it would look great with a Gold medal...:bow:



What doesn't?

How long is the NHL breaking for the Olympics this year? Will the countries in the qualifying tournament actually be able to use their NHL players this time?

I wonder how many loonies have been put into the olympic ice pad in Vancouver? 

On an unrelated note: ever noticed how most hockey players wives/girlfriends all seem to have a similar look? Have you ever seen an NHL player with a BBW significant other?


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 23, 2009)

Tad said:


> What doesn't?
> 
> How long is the NHL breaking for the Olympics this year? Will the countries in the qualifying tournament actually be able to use their NHL players this time?
> 
> ...



All 12 nations are in the qualifying tournament. Group A is Canada, the U.S., Switzerland and Norway. Group B is Russia, the Czech Republic, Slovakia and Latvia and Group C is Sweden, Finland, Belarus and Germany.

All 12 nations will advance to the knockout stage. The four best teams (likely the three group winners and best runner-up) will get a bye to the quarterfinals. The preliminary matches will be 5 vs. 12, 8 vs. 9, 6 vs. 11 and 7 vs. 10.

I'd imagine very little money was spent on the hockey arena. General Motors Place, home of the Canucks, will host all but two men's hockey games.


----------



## MattB (Sep 23, 2009)

Tad said:


> ...
> 
> On an unrelated note: ever noticed how most hockey players wives/girlfriends all seem to have a similar look? Have you ever seen an NHL player with a BBW significant other?



Yes, I have noticed that. I dealt with many of the players and their families over the years at my old company, and not once did I ever see one married to a BBW. (I'm fairly certain I would've remembered something like that.  ) There must be a few FA's in the league, odds are...

As an outsider looking in, and as someone who has had a couple of friends make the NHL, the culture seems very clique-ish. They have their own universe that they live in (their own 'bubble', maybe) and when one does something they all tend to follow suit. The peer pressure that most of us kicked to the curb in school, or sooner, seems to continue for the guys. That might explain how they all end up with the same types of wives/girlfriends. 

But honestly, average joes like us will never really know what it's like to live that life. When I screw up at work, it's not a headline in the Sun. (At least, not yet...)


----------



## Tad (Sep 23, 2009)

True that!

Also, in places like Ottawa at least, it isn't like they can easily meet just anyone....everywhere they go, it is a public thing. So they are going to mostly meet women who are trying to meet them, I'd guess? (as opposed to randomly getting to know someone). So who they meet is probably not a random cross section.

And you have to figure that there are at least a few gay hockey players (football players, baseball, basketball, soccer....). But that never gets discussed either.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 23, 2009)

No one loves hockey more than Buffalo (it's true...seriously.)

...


----------



## Tad (Sep 24, 2009)

Tooz said:


> No one loves hockey more than Buffalo (it's true...seriously.)



I believe it!  It is really not all that large of a city, probably one of the smaller ones to support an NHL team these days, and it has been a long time since it was a thriving city. I know they get a certain amount of fans coming down from nearby parts of Ontario, but still, you have to figure that there level of real dedicated support in Buffalo is higher than most places. 

I'd love to see another Canadian team, but I'd rather not have it at the cost of Buffalo folding, which could be a danger of a team going into Hamilton


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 24, 2009)

Tad said:


> I believe it! It is really not all that large of a city, probably one of the smaller ones to support an NHL team these days, and it has been a long time since it was a thriving city. I know they get a certain amount of fans coming down from nearby parts of Ontario, but still, you have to figure that there level of real dedicated support in Buffalo is higher than most places.
> 
> I'd love to see another Canadian team, but I'd rather not have it at the cost of Buffalo folding, which could be a danger of a team going into Hamilton



Amen. If you want another team in Canada, put it in Winnipeg or Quebec City. They would be fine.


----------



## MattB (Sep 24, 2009)

The greatest player (but admittedly not the greatest coach) has to walk away from the mess...Please get this team to Hamilton ASAP!

Heck, they'd even outdraw Phoenix if they moved them to Brantford...:doh:


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 25, 2009)

MattB said:


> The greatest player (but admittedly not the greatest coach) has to walk away from the mess...Please get this team to Hamilton ASAP!
> 
> Heck, they'd even outdraw Phoenix if they moved them to Brantford...:doh:



They'd outdraw Phoenix in Yellowknife.


----------



## luvembig (Sep 26, 2009)

And the Devils have signed Rob Niedermayer, for reasons I still don't understand.............


This signing is about 5 years too damn late!!!!


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Sep 26, 2009)

I LOVE hockey. Im an Oilers fan! Although my fav player is Crosby:eat2:
Cant wait till Oct 3 for the first game Edm/Calgary. Good ole Battle of Alberta!!


----------



## MattB (Sep 30, 2009)

Is it just me, or does anyone else think they should just fold the Coyotes at this point...

I do realize that the NHLPA would never allow it, but still...put them out of their misery!

Hamilton, your day will come...I will hate you yet...


----------



## FAinPA (Sep 30, 2009)

Nos bras meurtris vous tendent le flambeau, à vous toujours de le porter bien haut.

_To you from failing hands we throw the torch. Be yours to hold it high._

*GO HABS GO* 

View attachment 125px-Montreal_Canadiens_svg.png


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 1, 2009)

Over/under on days before Sergei Kostitsyn pulls an Alex Radulov?


----------



## VinnyPA (Oct 2, 2009)

I will be enjoying the Pens game tonight with a big batch of hot wings and a cold drink. Go Pens!!!!


----------



## MattB (Oct 9, 2009)

So, 2-3 games in...how are everyones teams doing? The Senators look like they are still getting adjusted to the new forward lines, but Leclaire in goal (SO FAR!) has given us a bit of hope.

Of course, Heatley is lighting it up in SJ...


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey all dont feel bad about maple leafs and whoever else.


Im from ny and I dont even like my home team so whatever.



I will be a flyers fan 4 lyfe and dallas stars rock too.



G'day :kiss2:


----------



## Ola (Oct 11, 2009)

All those other pseudo-sports have got NOTHING on hockey! 

I follow several leagues both in NA and in Europe, but since this is an NHL thread I'll just stick to the topic. I'm a Caps fan, but there are several other teams in the league that I like, such as Detroit and the Rangers.

I think I'll start paying attention to the Edmonton Oilers as well. They had, by far, the best draft this year. As if Paajarvi and Lander (two of my favourite Swedish prospects) weren't enough, they also got Toni Fucking Rajala and Olivier Roy. Now, assuming all these players reach their potential that's just insane! 

As for predictions for the season... Toronto will keep tanking, Backstrom will have a 100-point season, Mike Green will have an off year, and there's no point in predicting the playoffs as all the teams will have lost their current pace (and possibly a couple of players due to injuries) after the Olympic break. At least that's what happened in 2006... Fingers crossed for Washington to win it all, though! =)


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been hearing great things about the Blackhawks lately, and being a Chicago fan in general, I guess I would call them my team. I enjoy watching hockey, but I don't follow it regularly. However, one of my favorite Sega Genesis games ever was NHL '94, and my favorite team on there BY FAR was the Sabres. So part of me would rather root for them than the Hawks.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 12, 2009)

MattB said:


> I envy you, that you can root for more than one team at a time. It probably makes the season more enjoyable...
> 
> Myself, I have a pathological hatred for EVERY other NHL team. It's Ottawa Senators or nothing for me. In fact, I even have a tier system for my hate starting with my most hated and progressing from there. Thusly...
> 
> ...




I can respect that level of fandom, that being said, Go Pens! (Your favorite tier-4 hatee!)


----------



## luvembig (Oct 13, 2009)

luvembig said:


> And the Devils have signed Rob Niedermayer, for reasons I still don't understand.............
> 
> 
> This signing is about 5 years too damn late!!!!



I must take this back and apologize to the old man. So far he's been better than expected and Clarkson is all of a sudden a beast in front of the net! And after a slow start at home, some southern cooking in Florida and DC has done my boys good. It's still early but I certainly hope this keeps up and Marty keeps doing his thing. Never retire Marty!!!!!!


----------



## MattB (Oct 13, 2009)

OIFMountaineer said:


> I can respect that level of fandom, that being said, Go Pens! (Your favorite tier-4 hatee!)



:doh: 4-1 Pens! We apparently do not have a power play...

I should be furious, but it's too early in the season. Besides, that was a nice beatdown the Pens gave the Leafs Saturday night. Always nice to see the Leafs lose at home on Hockey Night In Canada!


----------



## Tad (Oct 13, 2009)

You know it is going to be a rough game when the other goes ahead on a goal where the puck bounces off one players leg, goes across the front of the net, goes off another player's skate, and perfectly into the open side of the net. Once I saw that goal I figured there was no way the Sens were coming back.

I doubt that any of the five Pheonix fans are members of Dimensions, but as an old Winnipeg fan I keep a slight eye on how the desert dogs are doing. And they are actually off to a fairly decent start--six points from five games, with only seven goals against them. After all that franchise has been through lately, I'd love to see them be competitive this year!


----------



## MattB (Oct 13, 2009)

Apparently the Mayor of Quebec City met with Bettman recently...

http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=294409

If they build an arena I'd say they have as good a shot as Winnipeg or Hamilton to get a team as well. 

The Nordiques had one of the best 'classic' NHL uniforms too...


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Oct 15, 2009)

Not looking so great for the MN Wild  

Having said that - most Wild fans do not necessarily expect a winning season because we have virtually a new team....new GM, new Coach, lots of new players. Although, we still have Backstrom and he'll carry the team like he did for a lot of the season last year when our defense just sucked.


----------



## MattB (Oct 23, 2009)

So now that it's a few games in, has anything surprised you? Individuals? Teams? I'm still cautiously optimistic about the Sens so far, if anything they've been entertaining...

Phoenix has surprised me. Everyone knows they have good young players, but with all the distractions around them who'd a thunk they'd get off to such a good start? The coaching change perhaps?

Toronto has not surprised me at all...They are well on their way to the winless season I predicted for them...


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 23, 2009)

They traded 2 good players Chuck Kobasew and Phil Kessel, then Lucic and Savard go down with injury.....take that Chiarelli, go back to Ottawa you doublecrossing piece of garbage.


----------



## MattB (Oct 23, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> They traded 2 good players Chuck Kobasew and Phil Kessel, then Lucic and Savard go down with injury.....take that Chiarelli, go back to Ottawa you doublecrossing piece of garbage.



Kessel had to go, Kobasew had me scratching my head though...

If you want to send Chiarelli back to Ottawa he can bring Chara back with him...


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 23, 2009)

MattB said:


> Kessel had to go, Kobasew had me scratching my head though...
> 
> If you want to send Chiarelli back to Ottawa he can bring Chara back with him...



I wouldn't doubt it.....the Bruins have made horrendous personnel decisions for almost 40 years, trading Chara would be just the latest?


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 23, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> They traded 2 good players Chuck Kobasew and Phil Kessel, then Lucic and Savard go down with injury.....take that Chiarelli, go back to Ottawa you doublecrossing piece of garbage.



Kobasew was a waste of cap space when you consider that Sobotka is an effective replacement and Savard's an UFA after this season. 

Kessel won't be playing in Toronto until the middle of next month and he was a headcase who wasn't committed to the two way play central to the Bruins' game. Remember, Kessel had the tools to go 1st in his draft class but fell to the Bs because of these exact questions about his maturity and compete level. Now he gets to float in the defensive zone in the ACC pressure cooker, good luck with that. 

Not to mention Toronto's an awful flawed team. Preseason I thought the 2010 first could be anywhere between 7-12, now it's looking like a top 3 pick. And Hall or Seguin would look excellent in the black and gold.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 24, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Kobasew was a waste of cap space when you consider that Sobotka is an effective replacement and Savard's an UFA after this season.
> 
> Kessel won't be playing in Toronto until the middle of next month and he was a headcase who wasn't committed to the two way play central to the Bruins' game. Remember, Kessel had the tools to go 1st in his draft class but fell to the Bs because of these exact questions about his maturity and compete level. Now he gets to float in the defensive zone in the ACC pressure cooker, good luck with that.
> 
> Not to mention Toronto's an awful flawed team. Preseason I thought the 2010 first could be anywhere between 7-12, now it's looking like a top 3 pick. And Hall or Seguin would look excellent in the black and gold.



Here's the thing.....the Penguins and Red Wings are winners because they have more offensive firepower than anyone. 

The Penguins had Crosby and Malkin, so they went and got Bill Guerin....meanwhile the Bruins trade Kessel and Kobasew and get nothing that can help them this year.

If you want to win, you add firepower...you don't subtract it. The B's chances for the cup are over for this year and its only October. However if Toronto tanks, the Bruins will have a top 5 pick and they can draft their own Ovechkin or Malkin.....so maybe the future isn't as dim as it seemed.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 24, 2009)

In case you forgot, Martin Brodeur is still the truth when it comes to goaltending. Even as a Pens fan, his performance tonight was sick.


----------



## MattB (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice meltdown by the Sens last night. I'm sure the Bruins fans here enjoyed it!  Oh well, what can you do??

I don't want to go through another whole season of having nothing to look forward to other than "at least Toronto lost"...but they lost again last night...

...and they haven't won yet this year...

...just sayin'!


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 25, 2009)

MattB said:


> Nice meltdown by the Sens last night. I'm sure the Bruins fans here enjoyed it!  Oh well, what can you do??
> 
> I don't want to go through another whole season of having nothing to look forward to other than "at least Toronto lost"...but they lost again last night...
> 
> ...



Well at least if you're going to look forward to "at least Toronto lost" you'll have a lot of chances to be happy this season.


----------



## MattB (Oct 26, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Well at least if you're going to look forward to "at least Toronto lost" you'll have a lot of chances to be happy this season.



Leaf losses are celebrated here as much as Senators wins!  

Generally though, they are only referred to as the "Blue Team".


----------



## Tad (Oct 26, 2009)

Didn't Toronto management promise, not that long ago, to stop trading away their draft picks and start building for the long term?

Personally, I think Boston one that trade all over the place....from the perspective of how Boston is managed. Over as long as I can remember they've aimed to be in the play-offs every year, but have never really invested in having a 'peak year' where they maximize their chance for the cup. With some of the players they had this year, between cap space, upcoming UFA status, and everything, it was like they were accidentally looking at a peak year, to be followed by a probable dip. With this trade they've helped even that out.

It does take a kind of weird point of view, I admit, to view this as a good thing....

As for the Sens....man, I bet they are practicing defending 6 on 5 this week!


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 27, 2009)

Bottom Line: Kessel wanted Drury dollars for similar offensive stats but none of the leadership.

If I had to spend another playoffs watching him blow an edge or try a toe drag through three defenders in the neutral zone and give up an odd man rush I was going to punch a hole in my television.


----------



## MattB (Oct 27, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Bottom Line: Kessel wanted Drury dollars for similar offensive stats but none of the leadership.
> 
> If I had to spend another playoffs watching him blow an edge or try a toe drag through three defenders in the neutral zone and give up an odd man rush I was going to punch a hole in my television.



Sounds like Spezza, but Spezz has improved his defensive play this year. That's a good thing when you don't have a single goal yet.

If Kessel scores in his first game with Toronto, I'll post all the links to the "Kessel is the second coming of...(insert Leaf legend- Sittler, Keon, Gilmour, Leeman, etc...)" stories that will pop up everywhere. 

Blue Team won last night too...Bummer.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 27, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Bottom Line: Kessel wanted Drury dollars for similar offensive stats but none of the leadership.
> 
> If I had to spend another playoffs watching him blow an edge or try a toe drag through three defenders in the neutral zone and give up an odd man rush I was going to punch a hole in my television.



Jeremy Jacobs is also one of the cheapest owners in the NHL....which is why the Bruins haven't won a cup in 40 years.

EVERYTIME a free agent wants a contract, they're gone...

Jason Allison
Bill Guerin
Joe Thornton
Michael Nylander
Sergei Gonchar
Brian Rolston
Mike Knuble
Sergei Samsonov
Phil Kessel

and on and on and on.......

Red Wings keeps their players, Bruins don't.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 28, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Jeremy Jacobs is also one of the cheapest owners in the NHL....which is why the Bruins haven't won a cup in 40 years.
> 
> EVERYTIME a free agent wants a contract, they're gone...
> 
> ...



Most of the names on your list were dropped when the previous management team completely misread the impact of the new CBA after the lockout. Since then they've actually done a decent job paying for talent over the past few years: 

Chara
Savard
Lucic
Krejci
Bergeron

I didn't really like the Thomas deal considering they have both a 1 in Rask and a serviceable backup in Regan in the pipeline. But, along with the other deals they've given guys, I can see how signing Thomas serves as a building block in making Boston somewhere FAs want to play or where players at the end of a contract want to take a hometown discount (something Detroit's mastered).

In the long run Kessel was never going to be worth the money he wanted, especially in the system Julien runs. In the short run his cap hit would have wreaked havoc when Savard and Lucic went down and he still wouldn't be on the ice.

And lest we forget, Jacobs' opened the purse strings before and it got him Marty Lapointe :doh: Spending isn't always the answer, especially in a capped league and with an inept management team like the previous administration. 

And now, the Grapes sweater.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Most of the names on your list were dropped when the previous management team completely misread the impact of the new CBA after the lockout. Since then they've actually done a decent job paying for talent over the past few years:
> 
> Chara
> Savard
> ...



Marty Lapointe actually produced in 2 of the 3 years he was here.......in terms of stupid signings, i'd have to go with...

2000 - a washed up Paul Coffey

2001 - My favorite name in NHL History Andrei Kovalenko

2002 - Benoit Hogue

2003 - Michael Grosek

2006 - Alexi Zhamnov

2007 - Shean Donovan

2008 - Glen Metropolit

So yeah, not only do they not spend much money...sometimes what they do spend on completely sucks


----------



## MattB (Nov 17, 2009)

Forsberg is staying in Sweden this year, thank God! I like him as a player, but the yearly "Where's Forsberg Going?" talk was getting uber-irritating. (See "Where's Sundin Going?" for comparables...)

Score of the month- A store here in Ottawa was selling 'Heatley' Senators jerseys for $40. A regular name jersey usually goes here for $200, and a blank jersey goes for $120. A deal is a deal, and I figure there has to be a way to get the nameplate off the back. So I'm looking through the rack for my size, and I find a lonely Alex Auld #31 jersey for the same price...SCORE! I would rather have a jersey from our backup goalie for one season who was known to be a great teammate, than a Heatley jersey that I would have to 'alter' any day!

Anyways to sum up- I get a Reebok jersey for a quarter of the reg. price...Not too shabby...still prefer the old style jerseys though...


----------



## Tad (Nov 17, 2009)

Matt, Ottawa is one of if not the most penalized team in the league this year. Some of which is due to poor discipline and some sub-par defensemen cheating to try and handle stronger opponents.....but there are times that I really think some of it has to do with the uniforms. That when something is that ugly is just gives one negative feelings by association, so I wonder if the refs are more apt to call some of the marginal penalties against the Sens? We'll see how that goes tonight against the Leafs.

On a different note, anyone notice that after a slow start, the Red Wings have picked up fifteen points in their last ten games? I think they'll be in fine form by playoff time, yet again!


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 17, 2009)

Help is on the way! every team seems to improve when the Leafs come to town.


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 17, 2009)

...and wasn't it sad to hear the commentary in our local media about BATTLE OF THE BLADES: that the only way to have a victory celebration at Maple Leaf Gardens was to put a figure skating competition there.

~~~~sigh~~~~


----------



## Tad (Nov 17, 2009)

GTAFA said:


> ...and wasn't it sad to hear the commentary in our local media about BATTLE OF THE BLADES: that the only way to have a victory celebration at Maple Leaf Gardens was to put a figure skating competition there.
> 
> ~~~~sigh~~~~



As I've often said, Toronto is different than other Canadian cities when it comes to sports. It is the only big Canadian city that:
- has a major league baseball team
- has an NBA team
- hosts NFL games
- has a soccer team in the top North American League
- Doesn't have a real NHL team....

...and unfortunately given that the Leafs are essentially owned by institutional investors who could care less how well they play, so long as the money keeps rolling in, I don't know what the odds of that last one changing in the near future are  I wouldn't mind the Leafs if they were actually good, all that bugs me is the amount of coverage they get, and the number of die-hard fans they have (both all over the country) when they are just so consistently poor, occasionally rising to mediocre.

(OK, the sens are pretty mediocre themselves this year too, so it may be a close game tonight)


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 17, 2009)

Tad said:


> ...and unfortunately given that the Leafs are essentially owned by institutional investors who could care less how well they play, so long as the money keeps rolling in, I don't know what the odds of that last one changing in the near future are



VERY TRUE!

They are unlike any other sporting team. They make money regardless of the quality of the product. 

It's so creepy.


----------



## MattB (Nov 17, 2009)

Tonights game in Ottawa was 2k less than a sell-out. Unheard of in the old "Battle of Ontario" days. (I didn't go either, I admit it...)

Combine two mediocre teams, including one that some may have to drive four hours to see let alone pay for, and that's what you get. Maybe next time if both teams are still struggling we can all show up together, Sens fans and Blue Team fans, with paper bags over our heads. How would that look? A sea of brown...


----------



## MattB (Nov 17, 2009)

Tad said:


> Matt, Ottawa is one of if not the most penalized team in the league this year. Some of which is due to poor discipline and some sub-par defensemen cheating to try and handle stronger opponents.....but there are times that *I really think some of it has to do with the uniforms. That when something is that ugly is just gives one negative feelings by association*, so I wonder if the refs are more apt to call some of the marginal penalties against the Sens? We'll see how that goes tonight against the Leafs.
> 
> On a different note, anyone notice that after a slow start, the Red Wings have picked up fifteen points in their last ten games? I think they'll be in fine form by playoff time, yet again!



I wear my jerseys with pride, no matter how the team is doing. I'm hardcore through and through, but not so blind as to not pray for the day that we retire the Centurion. We need a good basic hockey uniform. How can you have a classic look when you change it every 6 years or so? It could be worse though. We could be like Vancouver. (Insert Canucks uniform here...pick one, any one...)


----------



## Tad (Nov 18, 2009)

True about the Vancouver uniforms, Matt! I hope we hit upon something good in less time than they've taken....

About the non-sellout, two things contribute, I think:
- premium ticket prices to see the Leafs, so you pay more to see a weak team. Actual hockey fans will probably wait to pay less extravagent prices to see better hockey.
- everyone knows that there will be hordes of Leafs fans there, which make it kind of a lousy experience for Sens fans. Even one of the Sens players quipped before the game that they'd need to get a jump early to take the fans out of the game....on home ice. 

Combine the two, and die-hard leafs fans will pay the premium to go see the game, but less and less Sens fans bother, I think.


----------



## ceeray (Nov 18, 2009)

Stars and Pens dehard here but, I can pull for the Redwngs,


----------



## Tad (Dec 11, 2009)

It is a rough year to be a Canadian hockey fan, it seems Calgary is the only team that is actually good. Some of the others may make the play-offs, but at this point none of the other five look like good candidates to make it to the second round.

Well, at least we can look forward to the Olympics!


----------



## Tooz (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm gonna be in Buffalo on the 26th.

Buffalo has a game on the 26th.

With Ottawa.

It's ON.

I'm packin' mah jersey.


----------



## MattB (Dec 12, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I'm gonna be in Buffalo on the 26th.
> 
> Buffalo has a game on the 26th.
> 
> ...



I'm looking forward to the 26th for two reasons...

1. The Sens will beat the Sabres, and...

2. I'm *NOT* gonna be in Buffalo! (Always a good thing...)

Take that!


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2009)

MattB said:


> I'm looking forward to the 26th for two reasons...
> 
> 1. The Sens will beat the Sabres, and...
> 
> ...



#1: We shall seeeee.

#2: No response needed-- Buffalo's awesomeosity SPEAKS FOR ITSELF.


I should take a game face pic with my jersey.

ETA Sabretooth can do it for me.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry boys and girls....but we all know who the real Beast of the (North)East really is:







Too bad they stunk the joint out against the Islanders tonight....maybe Cucka Rask is really their No 1 goalie.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 13, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Sorry boys and girls....but we all know who the real Beast of the (North)East really is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




if by beasts you mean mindless goons, then yes.


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 13, 2009)

I just simulated a game between Japan and the Philadelphia Flyers on NHL 10...and wouldn't you know it, the Flyers can't even win at video hockey.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> I just simulated a game between Japan and the Philadelphia Flyers on NHL 10...and wouldn't you know it, the Flyers can't even win at video hockey.



who played for Japan? Maybe the real life Flyers can recruit lol


----------



## MattB (Dec 14, 2009)

Speaking of the Flyers and the B's, is anyone going to the outdoor game at Fenway this year??


----------



## Tad (Dec 14, 2009)

MattB said:


> Speaking of the Flyers and the B's, is anyone going to the outdoor game at Fenway this year??



Matt: I'd assume someone is, else the league will be awfully disappointed!  However, it sure won't be me.

I do feel bad for Boston....Carolina is stinking up the joint so badly that the it looks like the Leaf's won't manage last place after all, so Boston is unlikely to get more than the second overall pick this year....

In other fun news Colorado, who was terrible last year, is currently atop the North-West division, and sixth in the league in points. Granted they've played more games so far than pretty much anyone else so they may not stay quite that far up, but still good to see.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tad said:


> Matt: I'd assume someone is, else the league will be awfully disappointed!  However, it sure won't be me.
> 
> I do feel bad for Boston....Carolina is stinking up the joint so badly that the it looks like the Leaf's won't manage last place after all, so Boston is unlikely to get more than the second overall pick this year....
> 
> In other fun news Colorado, who was terrible last year, is currently atop the North-West division, and sixth in the league in points. Granted they've played more games so far than pretty much anyone else so they may not stay quite that far up, but still good to see.



I'm a Bruins fan and I don't feel bad at all......Marco Sturm coming back replaced Kessel's 30 goals, however if they want to win the Stanley Cup they need to replace Kobasew's 20 goals a year which they haven't yet.

Number 2 overall pick would be fine with me, but with Jeremy Jacobs as owner he'll probably try to trade it so he doesn't have to pay whoever they draft the big bucks.


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 14, 2009)

MattB said:


> Speaking of the Flyers and the B's, is anyone going to the outdoor game at Fenway this year??



Way too expensive for me, my uncle bought a pair of tickets for his daughter's Christmas gift and set himself back $1500. I'm going to the cheap bastard version the day after between some celebrity team and Bruins Legends, got the tickets free off my cousin's job and they have a $75 face value (so yes, the B's are milking the hell out of this). 

I'm looking forward to the Jan. 8 BC-BU Fenway game, just found some cheap standing room tickets for that.


----------



## MattB (Dec 14, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm a Bruins fan and I don't feel bad at all......Marco Sturm coming back replaced Kessel's 30 goals, however if they want to win the Stanley Cup they need to replace Kobasew's 20 goals a year which they haven't yet.
> 
> Number 2 overall pick would be fine with me, but with Jeremy Jacobs as owner he'll probably try to trade it so he doesn't have to pay whoever they draft the big bucks.



What they also need is for Thomas to hit a hot streak in the playoffs, or at least play like he does against Ottawa. He owns us...



Wild Zero said:


> Way too expensive for me, my uncle bought a pair of tickets for his daughter's Christmas gift and set himself back $1500. I'm going to the cheap bastard version the day after between some celebrity team and Bruins Legends, got the tickets free off my cousin's job and they have a $75 face value (so yes, the B's are milking the hell out of this).
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Jan. 8 BC-BU Fenway game, just found some cheap standing room tickets for that.



Our outdoor stadium in Ottawa is decrepit, but one of the possibilities if/when it gets rebuilt (Tad? Any thoughts??) is an outdoor game...I love my team, I love my city (most of the time...) but paying potentially $1k for a single ticket to see a game in Ottawa *OUTSIDE* in January is too much to consider it. I could listen to it on the radio with the windows open for free, while I'm stuck in traffic and not moving for two hours...


----------



## MattB (Dec 14, 2009)

Tad said:


> Matt: I'd assume someone is, else the league will be awfully disappointed!  However, it sure won't be me.
> 
> I do feel bad for Boston....Carolina is stinking up the joint so badly that the it looks like the Leaf's won't manage last place after all, so Boston is unlikely to get more than the second overall pick this year....
> 
> In other fun news Colorado, who was terrible last year, is currently atop the North-West division, and sixth in the league in points. Granted they've played more games so far than pretty much anyone else so they may not stay quite that far up, but still good to see.



Have faith, the Blue Team could still collapse. I'm not sure how I feel about it though. On the one hand a last-place Leaf finish would be awesome, especially since they traded their first round pick, but on the other hand they traded it _*within the division*_! Thanks Burke...good move there...If they beat us tonight, the TO media and fans will be dissecting possible first round playoff opponents...bank on it!

Colorado has been impressive, regardless of their games played, AND they kept their high first-round 2009 draft pick after having a horrible season...unlike ol' Bluey...


----------



## MattB (Dec 17, 2009)

Dum-dee-dum-dee-dum...what's in the news today...

*OTTAWA 2- BUFFALO 0!!!*

Ryan Miller is one sick goalie! Loses 2-0 and gets first star of the game. Ridiculous!


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

Hockey.... I really haven't followed it all that much as of late. 

I did way back when I first moved to the United States and the New York Islanders had that memorable 1975 season where they came back twice from seemingly insurmountable holes in the playoffs to beat the Rangers and the Pens, and then almost did it a third time against the Flyers.

And I followed them during their dynasty years in the early 80s and their epic battles with Gretzky and the Oilers.

Ever since, I sort of lost interest. Tried to get into the Sharks after I moved to California. Cool name and I think I may be one of the few fans who have swum with real sharks in real life, but the Sharks' limp disappearing act every postseason is annoying enough to look elsewhere. 

So... after all these years here, it's actually more rewarding to root for the ZSC Lions in my old hometown of Zurich, Switzerland.


----------



## NoWayOut (Dec 17, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> who played for Japan? Maybe the real life Flyers can recruit lol



Taro Tsujimoto.


----------



## MattB (Dec 22, 2009)

Tim...Freaking...Thomas...AGAIN!

What is with this guy when he plays Ottawa? Unbelievable...


----------



## Tad (Dec 22, 2009)

Eh, yah, what Matt said. But then again.....Boston has tended to have Ottawa's number for a long time. Even when Ottawa was riding high they tended to have trouble with Boston. Not sure what it is, but I think it has just become a confidence thing on both sides, or something similar that is more in heads than on ice.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 22, 2009)

Tad said:


> Eh, yah, what Matt said. But then again.....Boston has tended to have Ottawa's number for a long time. Even when Ottawa was riding high they tended to have trouble with Boston. Not sure what it is, but I think it has just become a confidence thing on both sides, or something similar that is more in heads than on ice.



Yup, I remember either the 06 or 07 season when Boston was horrible yet went almost undefeated against the 1st seeded Ottawa that year.

Its like a reverse Canadians, the Bruins had better teams against the Habs for years but lost to them for 30 years.....Ottawa have had better teams against Boston but could never beat them.

That's why I'd rather play Buffalo in the playoffs instead of Ottawa, the Sens are due...big time.


----------



## MattB (Dec 28, 2009)

Washington traded their captain today...is Ovechkin getting the 'C'?

I personally think it will happen, whether he's ready or not...


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 31, 2009)

That was a good trade for the Caps. Needed a Left Winger and got nice physical guy who had some decent offensive numbers a couple years ago. But honestly they really don't need anyone else who can score. Can't wait for the Winter Classic tomorrow even though it should have been Washington at Boston but hey maybe next year or the year after it will be on the Mall in DC.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 5, 2010)

Any of you all watching the World Junior's? Looks like it has been a good game from what I can find. Shame tsn won't stream it for Americans.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 6, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> Any of you all watching the World Junior's? Looks like it has been a good game from what I can find. Shame tsn won't stream it for Americans.



NHL Network aired the whole WJC in the US this year, so I didn't need the TSN stream.

The audio kept going out in the second period of the final but it beat streaming it off highly reputable sites with urls ending in .ru like I had to last year or whenever I want to watch KHL or the Q


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 6, 2010)

Boston beats Ottawa again....without Ference or Bergeron, sheesh.

Hope the B's can catch Ottawa in the first round or something


----------



## Tad (Jan 6, 2010)

It was a bad hockey night for me, World Juniors saw the Canadians beaten by a simply more committed American team, and at the same time Boston continued to just own Ottawa on the NHL front. 

Maybe I should become a fan of lacrosse, or tiddlywinks, or something.


----------



## MattB (Jan 6, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Boston beats Ottawa again....without Ference or Bergeron, sheesh.
> 
> Hope the B's can catch Ottawa in the first round or something



I thought you said they were due! lol



Tad said:


> It was a bad hockey night for me, World Juniors saw the Canadians beaten by a simply more committed American team, and at the same time Boston continued to just own Ottawa on the NHL front.
> 
> Maybe I should become a fan of lacrosse, or tiddlywinks, or something.



Gotta love Eberle bringing Canada back again at the end, but they put themselves in the hole in the first place anyways. Props to the U.S. for coming at them hard in OT after what happened in the last few minutes. 

I think we'll be okay on the hockey front going forward, don't bail yet. (You forgot Curling, we're really good at Curling...)


----------



## MattB (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank goodness...the Sens finally beat Tim Thomas and the Bruins!

I think the title of this thread should be renamed the 2009-2010 Tim Thomas thread...Or the "Sens vs. Bruins" thread...

Where is everyone else who chimed in earlier? Are you happy with your team? Sad? Ready for Spring Training?...


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 18, 2010)

Well lets see..... I root for two teams. Wings and Caps. Hasn't been the best year for Hockeytown but we are finally getting healthy. It also looks like we found our #1 goalie for the future. I really like the way Holland has handled Howard. We should sneek into the playoffs as I fully expect a nice run after the Olympic break. 

Not much to say about Washington, they have done everything I thought they would this year. In my opinion they need a solid veteran defense man come the trade deadline. I don't know what they do about their goalie situation. I guess they will just go with whoever is hot. 

Now I can't wait for some Olympic hockey. Don't expect too much from the U.S. this year but if anyone takes us lightly they will be in for a surprise. Miller is as good as they get in goal. We also have some guys who can flat out skate but we are not loaded like Canada, Russia and Sweden.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jan 27, 2010)

At the Wid game with my niece and nephew last weekend  

View attachment phpN9RXYJPM.jpg


----------



## Tad (Jan 28, 2010)

mpls_girl26 said:


> At the Wid game with my niece and nephew last weekend



I love how into they are! (at least with the clothes and face paint)


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tad said:


> I love how into they are! (at least with the clothes and face paint)



I share season tickets for the Wild. THis was their 1st NHL game. They got the tickets and all the required gear from Santa and they have been counting down the days until the trip up for it. Mom and dad said no to the facepaint but that is what Aunties are for 

Even better.....we won


----------



## Tad (Jan 29, 2010)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I share season tickets for the Wild. THis was their 1st NHL game. They got the tickets and all the required gear from Santa and they have been counting down the days until the trip up for it. Mom and dad said no to the facepaint but that is what Aunties are for



You are a good Auntie! I'm old enough that my first big hockey games were seeing the Winnipeg Jets, back when they were in the WHA....can still remember my excitement (even without face paint). I'm sure this is a memory that will stick with them always


----------



## MattB (Feb 1, 2010)

Bruins fans, you must be loving Burke (again) after the trades yesterday. 

I don't think they are horrible moves overall for Toronto in the long run (salary dump w/Blake to Ana.+hope that Phaneuf regains form), but they've 100% tanked on this season. They have virtually NO scoring now, and they didn't have much to start with. That first overall pick is within Boston's grab...

I'd be remiss if I didn't mention Ottawa's franchise record win streak, but I just can't figure this team out yet. Better to just enjoy the ride...


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 1, 2010)

MattB said:


> Bruins fans, you must be loving Burke (again) after the trades yesterday.
> 
> I don't think they are horrible moves overall for Toronto in the long run (salary dump w/Blake to Ana.+hope that Phaneuf regains form), but they've 100% tanked on this season. They have virtually NO scoring now, and they didn't have much to start with. That first overall pick is within Boston's grab...
> 
> I'd be remiss if I didn't mention Ottawa's franchise record win streak, but I just can't figure this team out yet. Better to just enjoy the ride...



It was a shining moment after a terrible couple of weeks for this Bruins fan, I can only hope Burke continues to make trades that make sense 3 years ago. Kadri and Bozak for Petr Prucha would be an excellent move.


----------



## MattB (Feb 1, 2010)

This is why trading within your own division is rarely a good idea...Thanks Toronto, for giving our division rivals an amazing draft pick...


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 2, 2010)

I haven't figured out what to make of Burke. Speaking as a Leaf fan the trade seems mostly designed to show the Toronto media that Burke's in charge. "_*Look at me*_ trading people left and right. I'm a powerful hockey executive!" The Leafs are now a younger team, so if they suck at least they will be gaining experience. 

Jason Blake has been my favourite Leaf, so i am going to have to figure out --from among the wreckage that remains-- who to watch. If the Leafs stop giving up bad bad goals it may not matter that they've lost 40% of their offense (that's the estimate i saw). 

It takes awhile to evaluate who really got the better deal after trades. We shall see....


----------



## MattB (Feb 2, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> I haven't figured out what to make of Burke. Speaking as a Leaf fan the trade seems mostly designed to show the Toronto media that Burke's in charge. "_*Look at me*_ trading people left and right. I'm a powerful hockey executive!" The Leafs are now a younger team, so if they suck at least they will be gaining experience.
> 
> Jason Blake has been my favourite Leaf, so i am going to have to figure out --from among the wreckage that remains-- who to watch. If the Leafs stop giving up bad bad goals it may not matter that they've lost 40% of their offense (that's the estimate i saw).
> 
> It takes awhile to evaluate who really got the better deal after trades. We shall see....



Finally! A Leaf fan!!

I agree with you on the 'showiness' of the trade. It seems like often over the history of the Leafs that management will cater to the media rather than the fans. (Much as I despise the Leafs, it drives me crazy how they seem to take their fanbase for granted.) As I mentioned above, getting Blake's salary off the books is a good thing, despite the character of the guy and the respect he deserves. That's life in the cap era. 

If Giguere gives you solid goaltending that's okay, but if Phaneuf can regain his form then this will be a long-term win. That's 'IF'...Welcome to the 'Center of the Universe' Dion. Enjoy!


----------



## NoWayOut (Feb 2, 2010)

MattB said:


> Thank goodness...the Sens finally beat Tim Thomas and the Bruins!
> 
> I think the title of this thread should be renamed the 2009-2010 Tim Thomas thread...Or the "Sens vs. Bruins" thread...
> 
> Where is everyone else who chimed in earlier? Are you happy with your team? Sad? Ready for Spring Training?...



Don't even bring up spring training. If the Blue Jays lose fewer than 100 games, I'll be amazed.

Plus, the Sens are flying high right now.


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 2, 2010)

Giguere looked like a god in Anaheim (at least early in his career, and especially against the Sens), where they basically decapitate you if you stray into the crease. That's not how it works in the Toronto, unless Phaneuf changes things substantially.

But I guess people have talked so much about this trade, you may want to say "*Phaneuf is Phaneuf*".


----------



## MattB (Feb 2, 2010)

NoWayOut said:


> Don't even bring up spring training. If the Blue Jays lose fewer than 100 games, I'll be amazed.
> 
> Plus, the Sens are flying high right now.



It was more of a "I hate winter" sentiment than anything. The start of spring training always gives me hope. The way the Sens are playing right now, the playoffs can't come fast enough. Looking forward to the Olympic hockey, tho'...

The Jays are set up to suck for sure, being a Red Sox fan I couldn't be more pleased...


----------



## MattB (Feb 2, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> Giguere looked like a god in Anaheim (at least early in his career, and especially against the Sens), where they basically decapitate you if you stray into the crease. That's not how it works in the Toronto, unless Phaneuf changes things substantially.
> 
> But I guess people have talked so much about this trade, you may want to say "*Phaneuf is Phaneuf*".



Nice...

A friend of mine, a long-suffering Leaf fan, pointed out that the other two teams in the bottom three of the NHL are led by ex-Leaf coaches...All he wants now is Montreal to miss the playoffs as well...Sounds familiar...


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 2, 2010)

Sigh, i love that quote from Homer Simpson. He sounds like he used to live in Toronto.


----------



## MattB (Feb 4, 2010)

10 in a row for the Sens, a franchise record for a team that has had some very good teams in the past...It's hard not to get excited but coming off how they played the last two years, it feels more like '97 than '07.

Canucks tonight though. They've started a long road trip but will be very difficult.


----------



## Tad (Feb 4, 2010)

MattB said:


> Canucks tonight though. They've started a long road trip but will be very difficult.



Tonight will be a real test....they've been fortunate in this run that they've played a lot of teams that were tired, or had key injuries, or were just having an off night. Now it is the Sens turn to play back to back, and to face one of the top teams in the league. Will be a good indicator of where they really are, I think.


----------



## Tad (Feb 5, 2010)

Tad said:


> Tonight will be a real test....



And they passed that test nicely  I still think the Sens are benefiting from some real luck, but I won't complain about them racking up the points  

Next up, facing Giguerre and his new teamates in the Big Smoke!


----------



## MattB (Feb 5, 2010)

Tad said:


> And they passed that test nicely  I still think the Sens are benefiting from some real luck, but I won't complain about them racking up the points
> 
> Next up, facing Giguerre and his new teamates in the Big Smoke!



Oh please...don't let the streak end tomorrow...anyone but them!


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 7, 2010)

Okay they were bound to lose one at some point. Were the Leafs that good, or is it also the passion surrounding the loss to the Burke family (uniting the team)? 

AND there's also the determination that comes from the way they lost Friday. Oh my god they slaughtered Jersey for most of the night, then in the last few minutes their goalie looked like Jamie Lee Curtis in FREAKY FRIDAY (when she's holding a guitar while not having a clue how to play it). It was that embarrassing, that pathetic. Don Cherry insistently made the point that had JS started all three games he would have won all three.

And now you get to watch the leaf bandwagon creak into action, probably too late for the playoffs. From the Bytowner vantage point I suspect it should be worth a few laughs.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 7, 2010)

just waiting for the sharks to finish in first then lose horribly in the playoffs.


----------



## NoWayOut (Feb 7, 2010)

MattB said:


> Oh please...don't let the streak end tomorrow...anyone but them!



You knew it was going to happen like that. I saw it coming a mile away.


----------



## MattB (Feb 8, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> Okay they were bound to lose one at some point. Were the Leafs that good, or is it also the passion surrounding the loss to the Burke family (uniting the team)?
> 
> AND there's also the determination that comes from the way they lost Friday. Oh my god they slaughtered Jersey for most of the night, then in the last few minutes their goalie looked like Jamie Lee Curtis in FREAKY FRIDAY (when she's holding a guitar while not having a clue how to play it). It was that embarrassing, that pathetic. Don Cherry insistently made the point that had JS started all three games he would have won all three.
> 
> And now you get to watch the leaf bandwagon creak into action, probably too late for the playoffs. From the Bytowner vantage point I suspect it should be worth a few laughs.



A little bit of both points, combined with a flat game by the Sens did them in. Also, I already heard the bandwagon creaking after they won their first game with Phaneuf and Giguere...



NoWayOut said:


> You knew it was going to happen like that. I saw it coming a mile away.



Could you sense the impending doom in my post? It just had to be a 5-0 shutout! :doh:


----------



## Tad (Feb 8, 2010)

Ouch. Carkner got pummelled too, from what I heard on the radio.

The good news for the Sens is that if play even decently from here on they should make the play-offs (but better than decent would be nice, would prefer not to face Washinton or Jersey in the first round!).

Good news for Toronto is that if they go on a tear they are not out of the play-off mix yet. There is a huge number of teams playing about .500, and the Leafs could yet get back into that range....not too likely, but Giguerre has provided outstanding goal tending runs in the past and could do so again, and it is amazing how powerful it is when a team has faith in their goalie!

I'm feeling for the Canucks right now....have been having a very good season, but off on a 14 game road trip because of the olympics! That has to be so gruelling on a number of levels, I hope it doesn't throw them off their game too much.


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 16, 2010)

So here's where the NHL and the Olympics cross paths for a bit.

A few points to ponder: 
 if Luongo is the Canadian goalie, playing in his home rink and *WINS*:you gotta like Vancouver's chances the rest of the season.
 if Luongo is the Canadian goalie, playing in his home rink and *LOSES*: you gotta wonder what impact that has on Vancouver's chances the rest of the season.
If Ovechkin's team --Team Russia-- wins, is that any sort of omen for what's to come later in the spring? Washington looks very good right now.
Is Martin Brodeur looking a little old lately? His stats have been really mediocre lately. I am sure the Devils are hoping Brodeur sits for the next 10 days. He can probably use the rest. OR would he benefit more from playing and getting hot?


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like Team USA came to play, they better makeup for 06.....I'm still not over 2002, I want the Gold.


----------



## MattB (Feb 23, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Looks like Team USA came to play, they better makeup for 06.....I'm still not over 2002, I want the Gold.



I'm still not over that game on Sunday, let alone 2006...

Luongo gets the start against Germany today. Canada SHOULD win, but if they don't wake up and completely blow them out of the water I'll be worried about playing Russia in the quarterfinals...

Still...never count us out until the final buzzer sounds. These guys don't want to be known as the team that flaked out at home.


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 23, 2010)

MattB said:


> I'm still not over that game on Sunday, let alone 2006...
> 
> Luongo gets the start against Germany today. Canada SHOULD win, but if they don't wake up and completely blow them out of the water I'll be worried about playing Russia in the quarterfinals...
> 
> Still...never count us out until the final buzzer sounds. These guys don't want to be known as the team that flaked out at home.



Scotty Morrison --interviewed on CBC yesterday--made a good point. While the Americans are basically keeping it simple, trying to score, hitting you when they don't have the puck, and otherwise staying calm, the Canadian team keep getting fancy. Playing at home with all this talent they are over-thinking, passing too much, and blowing easy chances. Their power-plays were especially painful to watch, as they'd pass it around, take one crappy shot, and then regroup for the SECOND minute of the penalty. Unless they simplify their approach, they won't win.


----------



## MattB (Feb 23, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> Scotty Morrison --interviewed on CBC yesterday--made a good point. While the Americans are basically keeping it simple, trying to score, hitting you when they don't have the puck, and otherwise staying calm, the Canadian team keep getting fancy. Playing at home with all this talent they are over-thinking, passing too much, and blowing easy chances. Their power-plays were especially painful to watch, as they'd pass it around, take one crappy shot, and then regroup for the SECOND minute of the penalty. Unless they simplify their approach, they won't win.



I have perfect faith that they will be too afraid to lose and face the fans and the media.

Attn. Non-Canadians: Everything you've heard is true...We care that much about hockey. Anything less than gold will traumatize most of us for years!


----------



## MattB (Feb 25, 2010)

Canada over Russia 7-3 in the quarterfinals. Go figure! As long as they don't get cocky now, we should be okay for Slovakia on Friday. The Slovaks have beat the Russians and the Swedes so far, not to be taken lightly at all...


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Feb 25, 2010)

Tooz said:


> No one loves hockey more than Buffalo (it's true...seriously.)
> 
> ...



Too true! My husband is from one of the small towns outside Buffalo. We've been together over 20 years, so I guess that makes me a Bills/Sabres fan by 'injection'. LOL!


----------



## MattB (Mar 13, 2010)

So now the Olympics are over, trade deadline is over, and the playoffs are fast approaching...does anybody have any new predictions? My start of the season Boston/Calgary prediction hasn't held up very well throughout the season.:doh: I even underestimated what my Sens were capable of, but we still have our franchise tradition of goalie controversy intact. (All due respect to Elliott who's been fantastic, but Leclaire was supposed to be our guy...)

Of course, anyone could've predicted that the NHL would still be absolutely horrible in handing out suspensions (or not...) for head shots. Campbell has got to go...


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 13, 2010)

Washington or Pittsburgh is coming out of the East. I have no idea about the West. Naturally I would like to see my Wings get back to the Finals but probably not this year. 

I agree with you about the hits to the head, but they need to have a clear definition before they start suspending players. Bettman needs to go before Campbell does but they both completely suck at their jobs.


----------



## MattB (Mar 13, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> Washington or Pittsburgh is coming out of the East. I have no idea about the West. Naturally I would like to see my Wings get back to the Finals but probably not this year.
> 
> I agree with you about the hits to the head, *but they need to have a clear definition before they start suspending players. Bettman needs to go before Campbell does but they both completely suck at their jobs*.



Agreed 100%. That they haven't defined it yet is shocking. Just youtube all the headshots and it's staggering how many are there.

Bettman should've been gone on numerous occasions- TV contract, southern expansion (too much, too soon) etc...


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 13, 2010)

Ugh, I don't know what happened last night. My Sabres were terrible.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Mar 13, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> Washington or Pittsburgh is coming out of the East. * I have no idea about the West.* Naturally I would like to see my Wings get back to the Finals but probably not this year.



Sadly it's not going to be the MN Wild


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 14, 2010)

MattB said:


> So now the Olympics are over, trade deadline is over, and the playoffs are fast approaching...does anybody have any new predictions? My start of the season Boston/Calgary prediction hasn't held up very well throughout the season.:doh: I even underestimated what my Sens were capable of, but we still have our franchise tradition of goalie controversy intact. (All due respect to Elliott who's been fantastic, but Leclaire was supposed to be our guy...)
> 
> Of course, anyone could've predicted that the NHL would still be absolutely horrible in handing out suspensions (or not...) for head shots. Campbell has got to go...



Its funny how Boston's ENTIRE TEAM with the exception of Patrice Bergeron and Marco Sturm has regressed. Lucic hasn't thrown his weight around since be broke his hand back in November. Krejci, Wheeler, Ryder, Savard and Chara have been a collective shell of what they brought to the table last year. Tim Thomas gets a big fat contract and plays so well he's replaced by Cucka Rash (That's what my friend Flounder calls him) who makes a fraction of what Thomas makes. Dennis Wideman should be renamed Doorman for letting so many goals go by him this year, not to mention the Aaron Ward for Derrek Morris trade was such a waste. 

The team needed Phil Kessel but he didn't want to play there, can't blame the front pffice for wanting to rid the team of a distraction. However their decision to trade him for a draft pick (which is shaping up to be number 2 overall) could also be the tonic the team needs. With over 30 veterans such as Savard, Ryder and Thomas making a hell of a lot more money than they are producing for...if they can somehow rid themselves of the contracts they could be able to after an Ovechkin type free agent in the offseason or get another top draft pick in a trade.

That's how the Penguins built their cup team, they were the laughingstock of the NHL when I was in high school and they based their future on draft picks. These picks turned out to be Evgeni Malkin and Sidney Crosby to which the front office built a team around these playmakers (Hossa, Malone, Gonchar, Guerin, etc). Look what happened, they win back to back Conference crowns and finally the Stanley Cup last year.

Calgary is a different story, I guess Ingila can't carry the whole team.


----------



## MattB (Mar 14, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> snip...
> That's how the Penguins built their cup team, they were the laughingstock of the NHL when I was in high school and they based their future on draft picks. These picks turned out to be Evgeni Malkin and Sidney Crosby to which the front office built a team around these playmakers (Hossa, Malone, Gonchar, Guerin, etc). Look what happened, they win back to back Conference crowns and finally the Stanley Cup last year.
> 
> Calgary is a different story, I guess Ingila can't carry the whole team.



Sometimes you have to accept that your team will suck for awhile so you can get new blood in the lineup. It seems to work for just about every team except the Islanders. ( I expect them in the next couple of seasons to either trade Tavares, or sign him to a 30-year contract.) That's also why Toronto has been useless for years, because as much as *I* think they suck, they didn't suck enough to revamp the team. Kessel is doing relatively well for them, but they probably should've kept the pick...

Iginla can't carry the Flames, and neither can Kiprusoff. Stocking your team with Maple Leaf castoffs can't be a good thing either...:doh:


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 14, 2010)

MattB said:


> Sometimes you have to accept that your team will suck for awhile so you can get new blood in the lineup. It seems to work for just about every team except the Islanders. ( I expect them in the next couple of seasons to either trade Tavares, or sign him to a 30-year contract.) That's also why Toronto has been useless for years, because as much as *I* think they suck, they didn't suck enough to revamp the team. Kessel is doing relatively well for them, but they probably should've kept the pick...
> 
> Iginla can't carry the Flames, and neither can Kiprusoff. Stocking your team with Maple Leaf castoffs can't be a good thing either...:doh:



It all begins up top, a lot of the owners are so damn greedy (Toronto, Boston) that they'll put out slightly above average teams that will make the playoffs year after year but have no chance in hell of winning the Stanley Cup. Its all about money to them, the Bruins are making the playoffs this year as the 7th or 8th seed and the Devils will drop them in 5....but all Jacobs cares about are the 2 home games in the Garden that all the proceeds go to his pocket. 

Last year's Bruins team needed one more defensemen to stop the Pittsburgh/Detroit onslaught and not only did they not get one in the off-season, they traded their top playmaker, number 3 defensemen (Ward) while letting their number 4 defensemen (Sheriff Shane Hnidy) walk in free agency.

Toronto's best shot at the cup was 8 years ago but the owners let that team get old and gray, look what happened. Kessel would be a great help to the team if they can set him up with a playmaker, but that's the owner/gm's job to stock the team. Most teams would do whatever it takes to win the Cup while others like I've mentioned just want to be competitive to make a profit.


----------



## GTAFA (Mar 14, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> It all begins up top, a lot of the owners are so damn greedy (Toronto, Boston) that they'll put out slightly above average teams that will make the playoffs year after year but have no chance in hell of winning the Stanley Cup. Its all about money to them, the Bruins are making the playoffs this year as the 7th or 8th seed and the Devils will drop them in 5....but all Jacobs cares about are the 2 home games in the Garden that all the proceeds go to his pocket.



The fans are part of the equation. Both Boston & Toronto fans will fill the rink regardless of what kind of product is on the ice. The owners know that.

Some owners make the extra effort (Detroit comes to mind). In Toronto, i think it's less about greed and more about stupidity & incompetence. Regardless of what they do, they sell all the tickets. There are enough fans in our area for another 2 teams. 

But the NHL clamps a lid on expansion .


----------



## MattB (Mar 15, 2010)

"There's nothing I can do right now. He just fell and this happens," Ovechkin said. (Quote from tsn.ca story.)

I love Ovechkin, I think he's amazing for the NHL, but Campbell did NOT just fall. There are a few reports, although nothing official yet, that has Campbell out for the year.

What happens to Ovechkin? He's already had a suspension this year, does the NHL throw the book at him or make the same tired excuses and do nothing?


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 15, 2010)

MattB said:


> "There's nothing I can do right now. He just fell and this happens," Ovechkin said. (Quote from tsn.ca story.)
> 
> I love Ovechkin, I think he's amazing for the NHL, but Campbell did NOT just fall. There are a few reports, although nothing official yet, that has Campbell out for the year.
> 
> What happens to Ovechkin? He's already had a suspension this year, does the NHL throw the book at him or make the same tired excuses and do nothing?



Michael Ryder almost decapitated someone last month and then Matt Cooke wipes out Marc Savard for the year, neither one of them even got so much a penalty....neither Ryder nor Cooke have the star power Ovechkin does so you think they'll do anything to HIM? Most certainly not


----------



## MattB (Mar 15, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Michael Ryder almost decapitated someone last month and then Matt Cooke wipes out Marc Savard for the year, neither one of them even got so much a penalty....neither Ryder nor Cooke have the star power Ovechkin does so you think they'll do anything to HIM? Most certainly not



I suspect the same...just getting ready for the spin from Campbell...


----------



## MattB (Mar 15, 2010)

MattB said:


> I suspect the same...just getting ready for the spin from Campbell...



By 'Campbell' I meant Colin Campbell, Brian Campbell can spin this anyway he wants...

So they gave Ovechkin two games, and he's a repeat offender. Cooke gets no games, and he's a repeat offender...

I wonder if Colin Campbell has a dart board in his office that uses to figure out the numbers for these suspensions. What a joke. If there was at least consistency in the penalties you could understand it...


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 15, 2010)

MattB said:


> By 'Campbell' I meant Colin Campbell, Brian Campbell can spin this anyway he wants...
> 
> So they gave Ovechkin two games, and he's a repeat offender. Cooke gets no games, and he's a repeat offender...
> 
> I wonder if Colin Campbell has a dart board in his office that uses to figure out the numbers for these suspensions. What a joke. If there was at least consistency in the penalties you could understand it...




Ovie got the shaft. If Crosby made that hit on Campbell it wouldn't have even been a penalty let alone a 5 minute major with a game misconduct. Campbell got his skate caught, nothing you can do about that. Yeah the hit was unfortunate and in my opinion deserved a 2 minute minor because he did get him from the back somewhat. The fact that Cooke and Downie have gotten away with the stuff they have makes this even more sour.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 15, 2010)

I only like the Bruins... the rest of ya'll SUCK!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 16, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I only like the Bruins... the rest of ya'll SUCK!!! hahahahahaha



good girl ;-)


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 16, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I only like the Bruins... the rest of ya'll SUCK!!! hahahahahaha





KHayes666 said:


> good girl ;-)



Still holding down that last playoff spot in the East!.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 17, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> Still holding down that last playoff spot in the East!.



2 years in a row the Number 1 seed becomes the number 8 seed the year after. Montreal was number 1 in 08 and was number 8 last year.

Why couldn't last night's game been the Game 7 result? bah!


----------



## MattB (Mar 17, 2010)

Nothing like getting spanked, again, by the Leafs at home when you need the two points. My consolation in all of this is that if the Sens follow the pattern of this season, they are due to go on a hot streak soon. I hope...


----------



## MattB (Mar 17, 2010)

For those interested in the toilet-flushing rate in Ottawa after the Olympic Hockey Gold Medal win for Canada...

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/ottawa/From+triumph+toilet/2690827/story.html

O/T- And newspaper people wonder why people aren't subscribing anymore...


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 17, 2010)

MattB said:


> For those interested in the toilet-flushing rate in Ottawa after the Olympic Hockey Gold Medal win for Canada...
> 
> http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/ottawa/From+triumph+toilet/2690827/story.html
> 
> O/T- And newspaper people wonder why people aren't subscribing anymore...



So Canadians flush the toilet after a big win?

I don't get it. I usually go "yeah" and have a drink after a team of mine wins.


----------



## MattB (Mar 17, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> So Canadians flush the toilet after a big win?
> 
> I don't get it. I usually go "yeah" and have a drink after a team of mine wins.



We go "Yeah" and drink before the win, then have to hold it all period or until the end of the game. I'm sure there were thousands of Canadians hopping around after Crosby scored with more than just sheer joy on their mind...


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 17, 2010)

MattB said:


> We go "Yeah" and drink before the win, then have to hold it all period or until the end of the game. I'm sure there were thousands of Canadians hopping around after Crosby scored with more than just sheer joy on their mind...



Now THAT I understand. There were no commercial breaks except in between periods so if people had to go...then ya gotta go.

I actually puked after the game, no joke. I was so disgusted the US didn't win


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 20, 2010)

That was a sexy game against the Lightning. I really hope we can keep this momentum.


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 21, 2010)

Caps just keep tallying up the points. I think the Presidents trophy is all but theirs, but who is going to finish first in the West? Chicago, Phoenix or San Jose or Vancouver? Doesn't really matter to me, I just hope the Wings can hang on.


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 21, 2010)

Carolina is making it too easy!


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: How the NHL brass determines suspensions


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 23, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Re: How the NHL brass determines suspensions



The sad thing is that you aren't too far off with this. Too funny though! :bow:


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh hey, playoffs. Good to see you again. LETS GO BUFFALO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## MattB (Mar 31, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Oh hey, playoffs. Good to see you again. LETS GO BUFFALO!!!!!!!!!



Just heard that the Sabres are getting rid of the "Slug", and are going back to their original unis. If true, this would be a good thing I think...


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 31, 2010)

How did I know that once they signed Thomas to a fatty contract he'd lay down?

Tukka Rask didn't allow a single goal to the Sabres and then shut out New Jersey, least he's showing he can match up with possible playoff opponents.


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 31, 2010)

MattB said:


> Just heard that the Sabres are getting rid of the "Slug", and are going back to their original unis. If true, this would be a good thing I think...



Idk, I hope so, but the Slug has definitely grown on me.
I just hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## MattB (Apr 7, 2010)

PLAYOFFS ARE COMING!!!! 

Any predictions?? I should really stop making them after my awful Calgary pick at the start of the season...so I will!

The real issue is if I pick my Sens to win the Cup, will I jinx them? They have a good dark horse feel to them, streaky as all hell they are. Could Phoenix come out of the West less than a year after they should've moved to Hamilton? Can I conceal my excitement over the Leafs not making the playoffs...AGAIN? (The answer to that one, is "no"...)


----------



## Tad (Apr 8, 2010)

MattB said:


> PLAYOFFS ARE COMING!!!!
> 
> Any predictions?? I should really stop making them after my awful Calgary pick at the start of the season...so I will!
> 
> The real issue is if I pick my Sens to win the Cup, will I jinx them? They have a good dark horse feel to them, streaky as all hell they are. Could Phoenix come out of the West less than a year after they should've moved to Hamilton? Can I conceal my excitement over the Leafs not making the playoffs...AGAIN? (The answer to that one, is "no"...)



Ah, the Leafs....my condolences to their unfortunate faithful, I'm sorry your blind loyalty has been rewarded with such a repeatedly horrible organization.

As for playoff predictions, we mostly know who will be in the play-offs, but a lot of the seeding is still up for grabs, so it is hard to say much specific yet. 

- I will say that it looks like Pheonix and Detroit will face off in the first round out west, and that should be a doozy of a series--I'd like both of them to go deep, but one is going to have to go home. 
- I'm unfortunately not convinced of Vancouver's potential, I'd love them to do well but I doubt I'd pick them to go too far in a play off pool.

- Ottawa is almost surely going to finish the season with a negative goals differential, which is crazy for a fifth place team! I also think that they'll need to finally get some regular aid from their power play to have much hope of advancing, and missing Kuba will hurt--not that he is so great, just that he's a lot more consistent than the alternatives.

- Jersey has not had much playoff success recently. This year I think will be either/or.....they go out in the first round or else make it to the conference finals.

- Buffalo looks like they might have injury problems, again, but if they can stay reasonably healthy I think they might make a lot of noise. Just an all around good team that really plays together, combined with very good coaching.


----------



## GTAFA (Apr 8, 2010)

Tad said:


> Ah, the Leafs....my condolences to their unfortunate faithful, I'm sorry your blind loyalty has been rewarded with such a repeatedly horrible organization.
> 
> As for playoff predictions, we mostly know who will be in the play-offs, but a lot of the seeding is still up for grabs, so it is hard to say much specific yet.
> 
> ...



Concerning the Leafs, this is the first time since the early 90s that i have had any hope for the organization. For once i really am eager to see what they can do: but it's gonna be next year of course.

Speaking of faith, this is one year when i don't know who to believe in. 
Ottawa & Jersey both have shown great inconsistency. I was saddened by Brodeur's play in the Olympics, not because he hurt his team (Canada did okay) so much as the signals that a great career is clearly drawing to a close. Brodeur looked slow against the Americans, and i suspect his age is catching up with him. Without his usual brilliance in net the Devils can't go very deep. Ottawa? same question. Which team is going to show up?
Pittsburgh? i hope they can bring it up a notch, trying to defend their trophy. But the team i am most eager to see is the Capitals, who came within a whisker last year of going to the final. Ovechkin is a pleasure to watch. Can they keep the puck OUT of their own net? without first-rate goal-keeping they may bow out after their impressive season.
Chicago? God i love watching those kids, all that energy. Don't be surprised if they make it to the final.
Vancouver? sigh,... while i'd love to see a Canadian team in there, it's such a long haul. Who knows if they can manage it? I suspect though, that Luongo has been bolstered by the olympic win, and coupled with the chemistry in his home arena (site of that gold medal) could go the distance to the Cup.
...and there are so many other teams of course. Red Wings? ha... we'll see. If they get past the first round, look out.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 8, 2010)

idgaf if I'm working and training my crew, if it's a fuckin' game day I'm wearin' my damn jersey


----------



## BlackKnight1239 (Apr 8, 2010)

Playoffs you say? As an Oilers fan, I have seen these so called "playoffs". Could someone please explain?


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 8, 2010)

BlackKnight1239 said:


> Playoffs you say? As an Oilers fan, I have seen these so called "playoffs". Could someone please explain?



Bah.....you've seen 2 Stanley Cups in your lifetime....2 against my team. 

Send some of that playoff luck our way


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 9, 2010)

Mike Modano made me cry like a baby last night. It was a great game..sucks that it didn't count for anything but a W...but a great game none-the-less.


----------



## GTAFA (Apr 9, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> Mike Modano made me cry like a baby last night. It was a great game..sucks that it didn't count for anything but a W...but a great game none-the-less.



Modano has been a warrior, astonishing for his durability and production over two decades. The story of last night's game  is a storybook finish if this is his final game, and would be a nice way to say goodbye.


----------



## MattB (Apr 10, 2010)

So Kovalev goes down for the season with a torn ACL, right before the playoffs...and somehow it's not bothering me. I'm not even one of those Kovalev haters that a lot of people are. I just can't seem to get upset about it, even though we need his scoring...Strange...

On another strange note...I'm actually hoping that the Blue Team wins tonight. Anything that could possibly lead to Montreal out of the playoffs is okay by me...I just won't be watching the game is all...


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 12, 2010)

#3 BUFFALO SABRES v #6 BOSTON BRUINS

Thursday, April 15 at Buffalo, 7:00 p.m. CBC 
Saturday, April 17 at Buffalo, 1:00 p.m. NBC, CBC 
Monday, April 19 at Boston, 7:00 p.m. VERSUS, CBC 
Wednesday, April 21 at Boston, 7:00 p.m. VERSUS, CBC 
*Friday, April 23 at Buffalo, 7:00 p.m. CBC 
*Monday, April 26 at Boston, 7:00 p.m. CBC 
*Wednesday, April 28 at Buffalo, 7:00 p.m. CBC

*won't be necessary after we break out the brooms!

Oh this is gonna be nice!



Tooz said:


> idgaf if I'm working and training my crew, if it's a fuckin' game day I'm wearin' my damn jersey



Come back home for Parties in the Plaza!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah im rooting for buffalo


----------



## Tad (Apr 12, 2010)

Go Buffalo! (They almost count as a Canadian team, and could well be as close as we'll get by round two.....)

Matt--I'm less sanguine about missing Kovalev. He was really signed for the playoffs. When the Sens have been winning this year it has been about good team effort and team defence to a large extent....something that almost everyone improves on in the play-offs (at least any team that is going to go far). I don't think they can count on much of an edge there. Having that talented players who can occasionally turn routine situations into goals, that can be a difference maker.

Having said that, I didn't think much of the Sens chances anyway. I wish Pittsburgh had put it together at the end and taken first in the Atlantic, I'd rather take our chances with the Devils. Ah well, I hope we see at least three home games *fingers crossed*

And oh, Montreal, all you had to do was get a couple of points in your last few games and you would have avoided playing Washington. For that matter you should be thanking the Rangers for stumbling, they could easily have taken your spot. Washington is far from unbeatable, but a three game losing streak is hardly a promising launch pad for taking on the highest ranked team in the league.

Out west, the big question is: San Jose, will you finally make like Jaws, or are you mere bait yet again?


----------



## MattB (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, I would've taken playing Jersey over Pittsburgh any day, but what can you do?

I think I've figured out why I'm so "meh" about Kovalev. Although the Sens have a decent team this year, and rebounded nicely after last year's disaster, I think I'm just excited for the future with Karlsson, Cowan, and Wiercioch coming soon. They could surprise some people this year, but I think it's more realistic to look towards the next 2-3 years for a return to full contention for the Sens...


----------



## Tooz (Apr 12, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> #3 BUFFALO SABRES v #6 BOSTON BRUINS
> 
> Thursday, April 15 at Buffalo, 7:00 p.m. CBC
> Saturday, April 17 at Buffalo, 1:00 p.m. NBC, CBC
> ...



Woooot. I WISH I COULD DEAR. You have nooooo idea.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 13, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> #3 BUFFALO SABRES v #6 BOSTON BRUINS
> 
> Thursday, April 15 at Buffalo, 7:00 p.m. CBC
> Saturday, April 17 at Buffalo, 1:00 p.m. NBC, CBC
> ...



If you think the Sabres are going to sweep the number 2 defense in the NHL, you got another thing coming. Especially against Tukka Rask who's won 4 out of the 5 games he goalied against the Sabres.

Who wins this series depends on if the Bruins can score (worst ranked offense in the NHL) or if the Sabres can crack the Bruin defense (4th ranked offense) but there's definitely not going to be a sweep.

If Savard wasn't hurt I'd pick the Bruins to be the favorites actually.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 13, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> If you think the Sabres are going to sweep the number 2 defense in the NHL, you got another thing coming.



You never knoooooow


----------



## JMCGB (Apr 13, 2010)

Does anyone else feel like it's xmas morning when you were a kid? Been waiting for these playoffs since last year. Of course the NHL has to showcase the Crybaby but what's new. I would give anything for the Sens to hand them their golf clubs.


----------



## GTAFA (Apr 13, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> Does anyone else feel like it's xmas morning when you were a kid? Been waiting for these playoffs since last year. Of course the NHL has to showcase the Crybaby but what's new. I would give anything for the Sens to hand them their golf clubs.



I hope i get to see a rematch of Penguins-Capitals. Last year's series was one of the best i have ever seen, and was whisker-close. When I look at the Capitals I think they are just like that --kids on Xmas morning-- waiting to put a lot of pucks in the net. The weird thing in the NHL is that next year rarely comes, because it is so g-d-m hard to repeat after such a long season. Depending on which Ottawa team shows up (they were pretty awesome early on) I won't be surprised if Crosby is out after the first round.

All year the Penguins have been taking everybody's best shots to the head & body, while --in comparison at least-- the Caps have been under the radar. Now you may say "how can anybody finish first and be under the radar?" But the point is, first you have to win the Cup, and play the next season, when everybody --even the very worst team-- stands a bit taller and plays a bit harder, so they can say "we may suck but at least we beat the champs". Ovechkin will never be a crybaby, but still, he would attract a whole new level of violence and cheapshots if he becomes last year's Conn Smythe winner, last year's champ that everyone wants to beat. 

There are so many teams that perform brilliantly in the regular season and fade away at playoff time. Ottawa had some amazing years, then were blindsided in the playoffs. Sharks? i don't hear anybody talking about them because there have been so many disappointments. And Buffalo --a city jinxed in multiple sports-- wants to find redemption in victory. And Vancouver are struggling to get out of the wilderness as well. 

Will the Red Wings squelch all those hopes? Will the Capitals finally break thru? Tune in tomorrow...and the next night. And the next...


----------



## Tad (Apr 13, 2010)

This reminds me, must try hooking up the bunny-ears to the TV--I hear CBC broadcasts a channel in high-definition these days. Hi-def hockey playoffs without giving extra money to Bell or Rogers? Yes please! Now to make it work.....


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 14, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> If you think the Sabres are going to sweep the number 2 defense in the NHL, you got another thing coming. Especially against Tukka Rask who's won 4 out of the 5 games he goalied against the Sabres.
> 
> Who wins this series depends on if the Bruins can score (worst ranked offense in the NHL) or if the Sabres can crack the Bruin defense (4th ranked offense) but there's definitely not going to be a sweep.
> 
> If Savard wasn't hurt I'd pick the Bruins to be the favorites actually.



I can dream 

I say Sabres in 6


----------



## Tad (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, that was an interesting first day of the playoffs--especially for a Sens fan who still has a soft spot for the Coyotes due to having formerly been a Jets fan 

Good luck to the Buffalonians tonight!


----------



## GTAFA (Apr 15, 2010)

Tad said:


> Well, that was an interesting first day of the playoffs--especially for a Sens fan who still has a soft spot for the Coyotes due to having formerly been a Jets fan



The funny thing is that of the four games, the only result that technically ISN'T an upset? Red Wings (#5 seed) losing to the #4 seed Coyotes is not an upset.... weird.

The other three are upsets fersure...#2 Devils beaten by #7 Flyers
#1 Sharks beaten by #8 Colorado
#4 Penguins--defending champs-- beaten by #5 Senators​Can't wait to see how it unfolds.


----------



## Tad (Apr 15, 2010)

True 'dat! That is the playoff's for you....although I've noticed that in recent years home ice has not seemed to matter as much in the first four games.....I think teams have gotten better at planning how to deal with not having the last change, or something.

Although all three of the technical upsets were not totally surprising: Devils and San Jose have both struggled in the play-offs in recent years, and in particular Phillie has had some good success against the Devils in modern times. Also the Pens have not been having all that great a season, and the reasons they have struggled were also their weaknesses last night: mediocre goal tending and difficulty all getting going at the same time.


----------



## MattB (Apr 15, 2010)

Disaster! Michalek out for four months. Unlike Kovalev (and Kuba, for that matter...) I'm not so cool with this one.:doh:

Come on 3rd line! Keep scoring!


----------



## Tad (Apr 15, 2010)

MattB said:


> Disaster! Michalek out for four months. Unlike Kovalev (and Kuba, for that matter...) I'm not so cool with this one.:doh:



What? *ACK!!!!!!!!!*

It is not impossible for them to pull off an upset yet, but that sure just reduced the odds  

They did put Cheechoo on re-entry waivers....I wonder if he'll make it, and if he'll have pulled it together at all during his couple of months with the B-Sens?


----------



## MattB (Apr 15, 2010)

Tad said:


> What? *ACK!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> It is not impossible for them to pull off an upset yet, but that sure just reduced the odds
> 
> They did put Cheechoo on re-entry waivers....I wonder if he'll make it, and if he'll have pulled it together at all during his couple of months with the B-Sens?



Cheechoo had 14 points in 25 games with the B-Sens...not exactly tearing it up. Still, he's a character guy and wouldn't hurt the room if they brought him back.


----------



## CurbFan (Apr 16, 2010)

MattB said:


> Cheechoo had 14 points in 25 games with the B-Sens...not exactly tearing it up. Still, he's a character guy and wouldn't hurt the room if they brought him back.



WTF happened to Jonathan Cheechoo... he used to be so dirty! He scored 50 plus goals... I guess having the best assist man in the NHL on your line helps the cause...


----------



## MattB (Apr 16, 2010)

CurbFan said:


> WTF happened to Jonathan Cheechoo... he used to be so dirty! He scored 50 plus goals... I guess having the best assist man in the NHL on your line helps the cause...



Too many injuries, he is so slow now. He can't get to the net like he used to. He was a popular guy here this year, but he'll never see another 50 goal season again. It's too bad.


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 16, 2010)

Lord Stanley's Funnel!


----------



## Tad (Apr 16, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Lord Stanley's Funnel!



Well now you've gone and jinxed them! If the Sabres don't win the whole thing we'll all blame it on you! 

But good on the Sabres for getting things off on the right foot!


----------



## MattB (Apr 16, 2010)

Forget that being a jinx...has anyone else seen Patrick Kane is growing a playoff mullet? The 'Hawks are good, but the '87 Oilers they ain't...


----------



## CurbFan (Apr 16, 2010)

business in the front, party in the back


----------



## MattB (Apr 16, 2010)

CurbFan said:


> business in the front, party in the back



We used to call it "Hockey Hair", since wearing a hockey helmet usually flattened the top while leaving the party end flowing and free...usually...


----------



## JMCGB (Apr 17, 2010)

MattB said:


> Disaster! Michalek out for four months. Unlike Kovalev (and Kuba, for that matter...) I'm not so cool with this one.:doh:
> 
> Come on 3rd line! Keep scoring!



That is a devastating loss for the Sens but I still see you all giving the Pens fits. Where was this passion and hunger from previous years?


----------



## MattB (Apr 17, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> That is a devastating loss for the Sens but I still see you all giving the Pens fits. Where was this passion and hunger from previous years?



Different team now for the most part. There's not as much talent (scoring) as there used to be, so every line has to bring it. If you look at the players that have been shown the door over the last few years it rarely has been about declining ability as much as lack of character. (Redden being the obvious one for declining ability...)

Brian Murray really gets his share of bouquets and bats from the fans here, we can second guess moves like anyone else, but overall I like what he's done. The window of the last decade is gone, but a new one is coming soon...

BTW- That hit last night by Sutton was absolutely insane! Leopold was out before he hit the ice...


----------



## GTAFA (Apr 17, 2010)

I think the big thing so far was the pathetic goal-keeping of Fleury in game one, when he kept handing the Sens free goals. Without those goals i think the penguins would have won the first game. It will be interesting to see if Ottawa has any kind of home-ice thing going. Much as I (always, fondly, desperately) hope to see a Canadian team advance and possibly win the Cup, I don't see Ottawa doing it this time. I won't be surprised if the Penguins assert themselves and win the rest of the games in the series.


----------



## Tad (Apr 19, 2010)

Turning point of the Sens-Pens series? 

2nd game, 3rd period, the puck is past Fleury, an inch or so from the goal line, moving still with fair speed....and out of nowhere Sidney Crosby appears and knocks it away. Up until that moment Crosby was looking like just another good player, but that seemed to wake him all the way up, and since then he's used his superior individual skill to make a real difference. The winning goal in game two was all due to him, game three probably would have gone the Pens way anyway but one of the goals was again due to Crosby putting on a clinic in puck control.

This is were we'd hoped Kovalev would pay back all the frustrations of the main season, and show some of that same sort of mastery to produce a couple key goals. It also hurts to lose the other two that are injured, but it was Kovalev who brought something to the table that nobody else on the Sens has, that sort of skill that can occasionally just break a game. Not that he's in Crosby's league as an overall player, but when he's on he can be amazing.


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 19, 2010)

Lord Stanley, who art in heaven, hallowed be thy name. Thy playoffs come, thy games be won, on the road as it is in Buffalo. Bless us with many goals, as we forgive those few who score against us. And lead us not into overtime, but deliver us victory in regulation. For your cup, your power and glory will be ours, Forever. In the name of Ryan Miller, Tim Connolly, and The Holy Ruff. 
Amen.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 20, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Lord Stanley, who art in heaven, hallowed be thy name. Thy playoffs come, thy games be won, on the road as it is in Buffalo. Bless us with many goals, as we forgive those few who score against us. And lead us not into overtime, but deliver us victory in regulation. For your cup, your power and glory will be ours, Forever. In the name of Ryan Miller, Tim Connolly, and The Holy Ruff.
> Amen.



Zdeno Chara and Vladimir Sobotka stand back to back and say in unison:

And shepherds we shall be, for thee my Lord for thee, power hath descended forth from thy hand, that our feet may swiftly carry out thy command. So we shall flow a river forth to thee, and teeming with souls shall it ever be. In nomine Patris, et Filii

*Chara and Sobotka load up a shot*

Et Spiritus Sancti.

*both fire slapshots past Miller into the Buffalo net*


----------



## GTAFA (Apr 21, 2010)

Speaking of religion, i watched the personnel filing off for the intermission before the overtime and i saw SATAN. And i thought, hm, he plays for the Bruins? maybe HE will be the one to score.

And he did (about a minute ago). Wow...! It was like a psychic moment.


----------



## MattB (Apr 21, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> Speaking of religion, i watched the personnel filing off for the intermission before the overtime and i saw SATAN. And i thought, hm, he plays for the Bruins? maybe HE will be the one to score.
> 
> And he did (about a minute ago). Wow...! It was like a psychic moment.



Tomorrow's headline...

"BRUINS FANS HAIL SATAN!"


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 22, 2010)

MattB said:


> Tomorrow's headline...
> 
> "BRUINS FANS HAIL SATAN!"



Boston Globe reads:

*OVERJOYED

Satan goal in second OT makes it a happy ending for Bruins.*

That's right, Satan makes everything happy


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 22, 2010)

That was an absolutely amazing game of hockey, I think we got gypped on some bullshit calls though.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 23, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> That was an absolutely amazing game of hockey, I think we got gypped on some bullshit calls though.



Yes, Patrice Bergeron gets called for a phantom penalty 2 minutes into the first overtime yet the Sabres got screwed......*shrugs* oh well.

3 down, 1 to go


----------



## MattB (Apr 23, 2010)

Matt Carkner, of all people, scores in the 3rd OT to save the Sens for another game! Matt Freakin' Carkner!

Devils get sent packing early by the Flyers too. I wasn't sold on the Devils this year, and I was hoping that Ottawa got them in the first round instead of the Pens, but I thought they could handle Philly. Guess not...


----------



## Tad (Apr 23, 2010)

What Matt said ^^^^^.

Also, a lot of tired people at work this morning!

My predicion on Jersey-Philly was that the series would not go long, I thought the odds were better for Jersey to get it together and win, but that if Brodeur didn't find some of his old form they'd fold quickly and quietly, which is how it turned out. I wonder if Brodeur will retire after this?


----------



## MattB (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, so much for that. I don't know if it was a good season for the Sens, but they kept it interesting. The future is looking bright, so it doesn't sting as much as past seasons.

That's it for hockey for me until training camp. All that's left is waiting on the Habs and Canucks to go belly up, and I usually check out some of the Finals. Here's hoping the Caps finish off Montreal, and the Kings come back against Vancouver...Oh, and screw Pittsburgh too!


----------



## JMCGB (Apr 25, 2010)

MattB said:


> Well, so much for that. I don't know if it was a good season for the Sens, but they kept it interesting. The future is looking bright, so it doesn't sting as much as past seasons.
> 
> That's it for hockey for me until training camp. All that's left is waiting on the Habs and Canucks to go belly up, and I usually check out some of the Finals. Here's hoping the Caps finish off Montreal, and the Kings come back against Vancouver...Oh, and screw Pittsburgh too!



I know it may not help much, but the Sens have nothing to be ashamed of. They put it to Pittsburgh and in all honesty should have been playing a game 7. 

Caps should knock out the Habs Monday night and I don't think L.A. is going to knock off the Canucks so Canada can rejoice that at least one team moves on to the second round. 

I will second your screw Pittsburgh sentiments. They will get theirs this year though.


----------



## MattB (Apr 25, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> I know it may not help much, but the Sens have nothing to be ashamed of. They put it to Pittsburgh and in all honesty should have been playing a game 7.
> 
> Caps should knock out the Habs Monday night and I don't think L.A. is going to knock off the Canucks so Canada can rejoice that at least one team moves on to the second round.
> 
> I will second your screw Pittsburgh sentiments. They will get theirs this year though.



I think the Sens did great, especially without Michalek, Kovalev and Kuba. It's just too bad that they didn't finish the Pens off last night when they had the chance. Anything goes in a Game 7. I think one of the bright spots is Karlsson. He made a lot of mistakes, but he did a lot of really good things too. He only turns 20 this month.

Big win for Phoenix today, Game 7 at home for them against Detroit. I think they can pull it off. The franchise doesn't exactly have a checkered playoff history, Phoenix or Winnipeg...


----------



## Tad (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, the Canucks made sure that there will be at least some Canadian presence in the second round.

As for the Sens, for a team that was widely predicted to miss the play-offs again, they did OK. Good to see Karlson coming on so well, and Regin was a delight in the play-offs too. They seem to have two up-and-down goaltenders, so between them they can probably find decent back-stopping about three-quarters of the time. 

I assume they'll buy out Cheechoo in the off-season. Volchenkov is a free agent July 1st, and did not bite on the offer Ottawa made to him during the season, so I'm afraid that he may be planning on testing the free-agency market, which would be a big loss for Ottawa--the goaltending may look a lot worse without him blocking ten shots a game (that might be a slight exageration, but he does block a ton of shots). Both near-trade-deadline pick-ups are also free agents. Cullen looked great in the play-offs, so would be nice to get re-inked, but with a couple of young forwards to fit into the rotation I don't know if that will happen or not. Or maybe more to the point, to bring him back they probably have to move someone else.

I do think Ottawa had a chance to win, but I also thought that Pittsburgh was overall the better team, they were just less consistent with their effort. In the end I'd say that the better team won, and I wish them well going forward (if my team has to lose, I'd rather that they lost to the eventual champions!)


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 26, 2010)

FOUR MINUTES FOR HIGH STICKING ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?!

Boston refs are fucking paid off or something. 
An accidental high sticking deserves 4 minutes but boarding and roughing are overlooked entirely?
BULL.


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 26, 2010)

It was a great series though, couldn't really ask for much more from the players, but the fucking front office doesn't seem to want to win.

I'm getting sick of being a Buffalo sports fan because both Golisano and Ralph Wilson are content with being gazillionaires and they're more than happy to drain hundreds of thousands of dollars a year from one of the poorest cities in the nation without even caring to make a winning team. 

We are some of the greatest fans in the sports and we get shit on by the management time and time and time again.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> It was a great series though, couldn't really ask for much more from the players, but the fucking front office doesn't seem to want to win.
> 
> I'm getting sick of being a Buffalo sports fan because both Golisano and Ralph Wilson are content with being gazillionaires and they're more than happy to drain hundreds of thousands of dollars a year from one of the poorest cities in the nation without even caring to make a winning team.
> 
> We are some of the greatest fans in the sports and we get shit on by the management time and time and time again.




The Bruins front office is no different than yours. Haven't seen a Stanley Cup final in 20 years, haven't won one in 38.

Bad management kills every franchise, but sometimes you get lucky. This year the Bruins got extremely lucky (Vanek being hurt most of the series) and are now on their way to Pittsburgh for the second round where they will no doubt be beaten senseless.

The Sabres need to add some top of the line goal scorers because Ryan Miller is the real deal. However if you say the owner is just as bad as Jeremy Jacobs, good luck finding them.


----------



## GTAFA (Apr 28, 2010)

The top three seeds in the East are out (Washington, Jersey & Buffalo), so that suddenly Pittsburgh is the top remaining seed in the East.

East semifinals:
Pittsburgh vs Montreal (Friday)
Can the Penguins avoid the Capitals' fate? Chances are they'll do better (Capitals looked very tense tonight and made it easy for Montreal), but at times vs Ottawa the Penguins have looked vulnerable. Habs goalie Jaroslav Halak looked amazing, and right now is a front-runner for the Conn Smythe: that is unless the pucks start going past him.
Philadelphia vs Boston (Saturday)
Upset winner vs upset winner, both a little surprised to be there, two teams doing it with tight defense. True to the teams' history & mythology, expect a bruising series. The ease of their accomplishment would normally make the Flyers favourites but I can't tell if the Flyers are for real (because Brodeur simply looked tired).
West semifinals, much truer to form:
Detroit vs San Jose (Thursday)
Detroit and Phoenix were the two hottest teams since the Olympics. Detroit looked amazing in the last period against Phoenix, making the other brilliant team suddenly look ordinary. San Jose--who were inconsistent in their series-- are about to run into a nasty combination: the Wings are hungry, experienced, and in the best groove I have seen in a long time. I expect San Jose to be sidelined once again.
Chicago vs Vancouver (Saturday)
Is anyone in Canada talking about an all-canadian final yet? it could happen. Yeah, and pigs could fly. If it's going to happen Vancouver have to play much better this year than they did last year. Both of these teams have had good games and bad games.
Happiness = great hockey on TV every night. Ah yes it's a great time of year.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 29, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> The top three seeds in the East are out (Washington, Jersey & Buffalo), so that suddenly Pittsburgh is the top remaining seed in the East.
> 
> East semifinals:
> Pittsburgh vs Montreal (Friday)
> ...



If the Bruins could beat Ryan Miller who's been one of the top goaltenders this year, what do you think they're going to do to Brian Bouchard?

I say Bruins in 6


----------



## Tad (Apr 29, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> If the Bruins could beat Ryan Miller who's been one of the top goaltenders this year, what do you think they're going to do to Brian Bouchard?
> 
> I say Bruins in 6



I look at it this way: The Phillies will, amongst other things, try to play a physical game around the Boston net.

Boston will play Chara.

Advantage: Boston!

In the Montreal - Pittsburgh series, the Pens shook some rust off against Ottawa....not up to last year's cup final form, but I think they'll be playing tighter than Washington did. Then again, Halak stopped something like 98% of the shots coming his way in the last few games. If he can keep that up for much longer, it probably trumps ever other factor.


----------



## MattB (Apr 29, 2010)

The Pens/Habs series for me presents an interesting question..."Who do I hate more and want to see lose?"

The answer is Montreal, because 1. Division Rival 2. Insufferable fans, I'm already hearing Halak '10/Roy '86 comparisons and 3. "Canadian team not based in Ottawa"...the trifecta of hockey hatred...Therefore- "Go Pens*" (with the asterix)

I do have to say I'm a little more peeved at the Sens today given the implications of them losing to Pittsburgh...All the top 4 seeds would've been out leaving the Sens with home ice for the duration of at least the Eastern Conference playoffs, and FINALLY they would've played the Habs in the playoffs. That would've been absolutely nuts!

Anyone here not familiar with the local geography, Montreal is our closest rival. Less than a 2 hour drive away, and they've never met in the playoffs. That's why our rivalries with Buffalo and Toronto are so intense...


----------



## balletguy (Apr 29, 2010)

I am just pretty pissed about the Caps. What the hell just happened? Oh well since they are out I hope some random team on the west coast wins it all.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 29, 2010)

balletguy said:


> I am just pretty pissed about the Caps. What the hell just happened? Oh well since they are out I hope some random team on the west coast wins it all.



What happened was Halak became the second coming of Ken Dryden, don't expect the Penguins to have an easy series at all.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (May 1, 2010)

Sadface Devils

Go Bruins!


----------



## JMCGB (May 3, 2010)

The NHL should be absolutely embarrassed about that game in San Jose last night. Yeah I am a Wings fan and somewhat biased, but that may have been the WORST officiating I have ever seen.


----------



## AuntHen (May 3, 2010)

One word... BRUINS!!!!!

'Nuff said


----------



## GTAFA (May 3, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> The NHL should be absolutely embarrassed about that game in San Jose last night. Yeah I am a Wings fan and somewhat biased, but that may have been the WORST officiating I have ever seen.



The NHL refs seem to regularly lose their objectivity in noisy rinks. I think it undermines the credibility of the sport. In the NFL they call the penalties on both teams.

BTW I have no bias and agree with you about the refereeing in that game. NOT the worst I ever saw. That would be the 2007 final.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 4, 2010)

If you told me with 2 weeks left in the season that the Montreal Canadiens and the Boston Bruins would be playing against each other for the right to go to the Stanley Cup final I'd have thought you were nuts. 

Now its getting dangerously close to that actually happening, the Canadiens are 3 wins away and the B's are 2.

So far the B's are going toe to toe with the fiery Flyers and have ended up 1 goal better. This series is so evenly matched except in defense, which usually determines who's one goal better. The Flyers are without 3 top players but the Bruins just lost top scorer Marco Sturm for not only this year but next as well. The Flyers are going to have to outslug Boston in order to win the series, so far it isn't working but with the teams evenly matched ANYTHING can happen.

Meanwhile the Canadiens just lost top defensemen Andrei Markov for the year. Their only chance of winning is stopping Malkin, Crosby and the gang from putting the puck in the net....and losing Markov certainly won't help that. Still, we as fans have seen goalies single handedly carry teams almost all the way (Giguierre in 03) and Halak is doing his best to do it.


----------



## MattB (May 5, 2010)

This is what parity in the league will bring. Get in the playoffs, hope your goalie gets hot, and let the chips fall where they may. 

As good as the Sharks have looked in the West, and the Pens are still the defending champs, it's wide open from here. As much as I'm soured on the fact that my team is out, the possibility of a Chicago/Boston final is definitely in the back of my mind. Epic...


----------



## KHayes666 (May 5, 2010)

MattB said:


> This is what parity in the league will bring. Get in the playoffs, hope your goalie gets hot, and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> As good as the Sharks have looked in the West, and the Pens are still the defending champs, it's wide open from here. As much as I'm soured on the fact that my team is out, the possibility of a Chicago/Boston final is definitely in the back of my mind. Epic...



You're right, parity is strange in the NHL.

I honestly don't think Boston is good enough to get past Pittsburgh and I don't see Chicago beating San Jose....who's in the process of knocking out the 2 time conference winner Red Wings.

However if pieces fall into places, there very well could be Boston vs Chicago final....anything can happen


----------



## MattB (May 5, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> You're right, parity is strange in the NHL.
> 
> I honestly don't think Boston is good enough to get past Pittsburgh and I don't see Chicago beating San Jose....who's in the process of knocking out the 2 time conference winner Red Wings.
> 
> However if pieces fall into places, there very well could be Boston vs Chicago final....anything can happen



I should've added injuries will be a factor, they're already starting to pile up. Markov by all accounts is done in Montreal, and who knows how many guys are playing hurt right now...


----------



## Tad (May 5, 2010)

MattB said:


> I should've added injuries will be a factor, they're already starting to pile up. Markov by all accounts is done in Montreal, and who knows how many guys are playing hurt right now...



This is how teams from the east tend to have a chance in the cup final, the last several years--the western team is usually all around stronger, but has had more grueling travel and games, so is more injured, beat up, and worn down. But this year the eastern teams seem to be taking their share of knocks, so I'm thinking whoever comes out of the west may be pretty heavily favored.


----------



## Webmaster (May 12, 2010)

In the meantime, how the mighty fall.... In the 2010 Ice Hockey World Championships, Team USA lost all of its three games (Finland, Germany and Denmark) and is now in the relegation round. And Olympic champion Canada was just pounded 4:1 by Switzerland. Sure, the NHL playoffs are still going on, but that affects just about any other nation as well as they all have players in the NHL.


----------



## MattB (May 12, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> In the meantime, how the mighty fall.... In the 2010 Ice Hockey World Championships, Team USA lost all of its three games (Finland, Germany and Denmark) and is now in the relegation round. And Olympic champion *Canada was just pounded 4:1 by Switzerland*. Sure, the NHL playoffs are still going on, but that affects just about any other nation as well as they all have players in the NHL.



Duly noted...Meh!!! First time Switzerland beat Canada at the World's ever.

Pittsburgh not off to a good start against Montreal tonight... Good to see the Canucks out, but it would be better if the Habs followed them.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 12, 2010)

If the Bruins avoid an epic collapse, they very well might play Montreal in the conference final....now againstTHEM I have confidence. I think Pittsburgh has too many offensive weapons for the B's to stop, and without Sturm or Krejci they'll have trouble scoring themselves. 

On the other side its Chicago vs San Jose just as I predicted. Either Jumbo Joe finally becomes a hero or the Blackhawks end an epic drought and advance to the finals.


----------



## JMCGB (May 12, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> In the meantime, how the mighty fall.... In the 2010 Ice Hockey World Championships, Team USA lost all of its three games (Finland, Germany and Denmark) and is now in the relegation round. And Olympic champion Canada was just pounded 4:1 by Switzerland. Sure, the NHL playoffs are still going on, but that affects just about any other nation as well as they all have players in the NHL.



Ah relegation, but it's not as bad as every one makes out. Just means we have to play one extra tournament against some weak competition. We are missing a lot of our talent due to the playoffs but it still shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Adrian (May 13, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> I don't see Chicago beating San Jose....who's in the process of knocking out the 2 time conference winner Red Wings.


GOOOOO SHARKS!!


----------



## GTAFA (May 13, 2010)

It was a fun night in the bars of Canada last night, as at least some sad Leaf fans found joy vicariously in the nationalist thrill of Montreal's victory. And to add perverse insult to injury, it was also fun cheering Philadelphia on, in anticipation of the next round, wondering who will emerge from that series (Bruins or Phlyers) possibly punch-drunk & exhausted. It's more than a little bit amazing that the lowest seed, a team that backed into the playoffs on the last night of the season, are still alive when so many "better" teams are on the sidelines.


----------



## Tad (May 13, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> It's more than a little bit amazing that the lowest seed, a team that backed into the playoffs on the last night of the season, are still alive when so many "better" teams are on the sidelines.



Wasn't Philly the 2nd lowest seed? So if they win tomorrow, the conference finals will be between the 7th and 8th seeds! There is parity for ya


----------



## KHayes666 (May 13, 2010)

Tad said:


> Wasn't Philly the 2nd lowest seed? So if they win tomorrow, the conference finals will be between the 7th and 8th seeds! There is parity for ya



The Canadiens are a much better team than the Flyers, they don't surprise me.

Even after losing Krejci and Sturm you'd think the Bruins would at least win ONE game out of Four....talk about an epic collapse.


----------



## MattB (May 13, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> The Canadiens are a much better team than the Flyers, they don't surprise me.
> 
> Even after losing Krejci and Sturm you'd think the Bruins would at least win ONE game out of Four....talk about an epic collapse.



If Boston wins tomorrow, it will just be an interesting footnote that Philly forced 7. There is NO way they want to be the 3rd team in hockey history to blow a 3-0 series lead. If they don't come out guns-a-blazin' in the first 10 minutes they'll be toast...


----------



## KHayes666 (May 13, 2010)

MattB said:


> If Boston wins tomorrow, it will just be an interesting footnote that Philly forced 7. There is NO way they want to be the 3rd team in hockey history to blow a 3-0 series lead. If they don't come out guns-a-blazin' in the first 10 minutes they'll be toast...



They can't come out guns-a-blazin because they don't HAVE any guns. Michael Ryder has been USELESS the whole series and without Krecji the offense has totally collapsed.

You see the breakaway by Whitfield...I can name 35 Bruins from the past off the top of my head that would have scored on that.

I hate to say it but I'm going with Philly in Game 7...their new goalie is hot and the B's can't score.


----------



## Tad (May 13, 2010)

My boss is a loooonnnnnggggg time Bruins fan (like from back in the seventies) and he's been saying the same about them.


----------



## MattB (May 13, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> *They can't come out guns-a-blazin because they don't HAVE any guns.* Michael Ryder has been USELESS the whole series and without Krecji the offense has totally collapsed.
> 
> You see the breakaway by Whitfield...I can name 35 Bruins from the past off the top of my head that would have scored on that.
> 
> I hate to say it but I'm going with Philly in Game 7...their new goalie is hot and the B's can't score.



They have to try something, Leighton is not the second coming of Bernie Parent that the Flyers saved for just this sort of situation. Shoot, shoot often, and keep shooting! I know they outshot them last game, but they have to keep up the pressure. 



Tad said:


> My boss is a loooonnnnnggggg time Bruins fan (like from back in the seventies) and he's been saying the same about them.



Like I said before, the first 10 minutes will decide the B's fate. If they don't score right away, they had better randomly beat up one of the Flyers to get some energy going. They need Esposito AND O'Reilly in the lineup!


----------



## Nutty (May 13, 2010)

Lets Go Rangers


----------



## MattB (May 14, 2010)

I'm really breaking my habit of not watching much hockey after my team gets beaten out, but damn have these playoffs ever been messed up!

I'm totally in for watching the game tonight. Game 7, Philly/Boston, with a chance at history on the line? Uhhh, yeah. It will be watched...

I still want that Chicago/Boston final!


----------



## balletguy (May 14, 2010)

I know nothing of hockey but I think Philly is going to win...Boston is down and Philly is hot.


----------



## GTAFA (May 14, 2010)

balletguy said:


> I know nothing of hockey but I think Philly is going to win...Boston is down and Philly is hot.


It's been a wild series. It's the second intermission (in other words after 40 minutes). First period, Boston took a 3-0 lead. The commentator pointed out that Philly was down in the SERIES 3 games to zero.

So now after two periods, tied 3 - 3, just the same as the series is tied 3 games to 3. Wow. It's almost too perfect.


----------



## MattB (May 14, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> It's been a wild series. It's the second intermission (in other words after 40 minutes). First period, Boston took a 3-0 lead. The commentator pointed out that Philly was down in the SERIES 3 games to zero.
> 
> So now after two periods, tied 3 - 3, just the same as the series is tied 3 games to 3. Wow. It's almost too perfect.



And there's your perfect, improbable end, 4-3 Philly. Oh Boston, you're a division rival so I technically should be happy, but I really would only wish this fate on the Leafs. 

Montreal and Philly in the East Final. What the hell?


----------



## GTAFA (May 14, 2010)

MattB said:


> And there's your perfect, improbable end, 4-3 Philly. Oh Boston, you're a division rival so I technically should be happy, but I really would only wish this fate on the Leafs.
> 
> Montreal and Philly in the East Final. What the hell?



Somewhere Kate Smith is smiling.


----------



## MattB (May 14, 2010)

So the final four is set, the west is no big surprise but the east is...stupid? At the very least, whoever wins the Cup this year is going to have one hell of a story...

Montreal- Last won in 1993, but you knew that didn't you? They haven't stopped talking about it since then. If they pull it off you'll have to tip your hat to them, but the last thing this franchise needs is more mystique...or the city more riot damage...

Philadelphia- Last won in 1975. Should've won at least three other times since then by my estimation. (1980, 1987- oh so close, and 1997) They have the big(gest) comeback this year, but is anyone going to pick them outside of Philadelphia?

San Jose- Never won, and I hate Heatley, next...

Chicago- Last won in 1961, also had a few years where they should've put it together. ('71, '73, possibly '92 but the Penguins had Mario...) These fans have suffered enough, and by that I'm talking about Kane's mullet...

I honestly have no gut feeling on who's going to take this thing. The smart money is on the Western champ, but I would not call anything a slamdunk at this point.

Hoping for a Chicago/Philadelphia final, with the 'Hawks taking it because I also hate Pronger...


----------



## Webmaster (May 15, 2010)

MattB said:


> Duly noted...Meh!!! First time Switzerland beat Canada at the World's ever....



And now Switzerland beat the Czech Republic as well. Unheard of.

And, down in the relegation round, the US finally woke up and beat Kazakhstan 10:0. Take that for cultural learnings, Borat.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 15, 2010)

*Habs over Philly in 6*: Unlike Boston, after Krejci went down, Montreal can match Philly in terms of skill and speed but they will get pushed around a ton. Plus Halak's a monster. Should be a great series if you love flopping though (What's up Carcillo and virtually anyone below Montreal's first line).

*Sharks over Hawks in 7*: San Jose's top two lines are essentially an All-Star team. Chicago's going to push Sharks but I can see San Jose's sandpaper guys grinding it out with them. As overrated as Nabokov is, he's got the edge over Niemi.

Both teams are going to be worn out from the Conference Finals but Montreal gets the unfortunate draw of playing a bigger, more offensively skilled Philly in the Sharks. Halak steals a game in San Jose and *Sharks over the Habs in 5*

Conn Smythe: Pavelski (could go to Halak, if the Habs win the Cup or lose but make it a series).


----------



## FAinPA (May 16, 2010)

Amazing how my birthplace team (Pittsburgh) loses to the team I grew up rooting for (Montreal) who now faces the team in the city where I've settled (Philadelphia) who just completed one of the most amazing comebacks in both series and game seven itself on the road ever. Apologies to B's fans but you still have the C's. All I know is I'm 25th row behind the habs' Halak for periods 1+3 tonight at the Wachovia Center! Allez flyers et habs.


----------



## GTAFA (May 17, 2010)

It's a really interesting final four. I'd be happy with any team winning. A win for any of them removes a monkey from somebody's back:
Sharks: a team that's never come this far, underdogs in spite of a terrific record
Flyers: came back from the brink in their last series, anything they accomplish feels miraculous
Hawks are so young, so energetic, and it's half a century since their last (and only) cup winner
okay the monkey for the Habs is on a neurotic hockey-mad country's back, aka Canada. Would a Habs win make the largest number of people happy? i suspect so, given that there don't seem to be more than a million fans for any of the other teams.
I am hoping for a Habs-Hawks final because not only is it original six, but a reprise of the '71 final. While Canadians usually pull for Montreal, I'd really love to see the Hawks win.


----------



## MattB (May 17, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> It's a really interesting final four. I'd be happy with any team winning. A win for any of them removes a monkey from somebody's back:
> Sharks: a team that's never come this far, underdogs in spite of a terrific record
> Flyers: came back from the brink in their last series, anything they accomplish feels miraculous
> Hawks are so young, so energetic, and it's half a century since their last (and only) cup winner
> ...



I stand by my disdain for all other Canadian teams besides Ottawa, and last nights blowout was a tremendous start. Philly better not think it's over though, the Pens beat the Habs 6-3 in the first game of their series. Either way, they'll be picking up broken glass on rue Ste-Catherines again in a week or so. Probably the only sure thing left in these playoffs...


----------



## Tad (May 17, 2010)

In the Montreal-Phillies series.....Montreal got blown out in the first game, so are now officially the underdog.

In other words, Montreal now has Philly exactly where they wanted them, base on how the playoffs in the East have been going this year!


----------



## MattB (May 19, 2010)

Okay, maybe Leighton isn't the second coming of Bernie Parent, but he's doing a hell of a job for the Flyers right now...Of course Philly's game plan going in must've been simply "shut down Cammalleri and Gionta" since no one else on the Habs seems to know what a "goal" is. (Someone should wake up Gomez and tell him the playoffs have started.)

Chicago/Philly final, halfway there!


----------



## willowmoon (May 19, 2010)

I'm not a huge hockey fan, not by any stretch, but I would have to say that Gary Bettman does a piss-poor job of promoting NHL hockey here in the United States. It's sad when there's so much talent in the league, but you wouldn't know it because of the lack of promotion. Why is this guy still around???


----------



## KHayes666 (May 19, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I'm not a huge hockey fan, not by any stretch, but I would have to say that Gary Bettman does a piss-poor job of promoting NHL hockey here in the United States. It's sad when there's so much talent in the league, but you wouldn't know it because of the lack of promotion. Why is this guy still around???



Bettman doesn't have a choice. To quote Don Cherry "All there is in hockey today are the Swedes and the Fins!" What's Bettman going to advertise, "Yes hockey fans, come see the amazing Jarno Kultanen!!!"

Since most of the NHL are dominated by Europeans and most Americans are off in business school (not to mention hockey is the single most expensive sport with all the equipment needed to buy) why the hell should casual fans care about the sport?

The only thing Bettman fucked up on are the new rules, casual fans want to see fights and big hits....with the new rules in place (not to mention the European wussies) the fights and checks have been limited.

So there ya have it....because of the huge influx of European players, the continual downfall of Americans in sports and new sissy rules there isn't much to promote anyway.


----------



## Tad (May 20, 2010)

:blink:

Umm, Kevin, who are the stars in Philly? Leighton holding the fort in net, Pronger patrolling in front of him, Gagne, Briere and Richards scoring the goals.


In Chicago? Heard of their two young stars, Kane and Toews? (granted Hossa is an important part of their attack too)

In San Jose? Heatly, Thornton, and Marleau are their premiere forwards, with Dan Boyle anchoring the defense (OK, european goal tender).

Even Montreal's attack is headlined by Gomez, Camallari and Gionta, for all that they are known for their high number of Europeans.

As for Bettman, he's always had one plan: to try and get a broad enough audience in the US to sign a decent network TV deal. I think his inflexibility and narrow focus have probably cost the league a lot.


----------



## MattB (May 23, 2010)

Very sweet for those of us still mad at Heatley. Hawks sweep the Sharks!

Chicago seems unstoppable at this point, but there's still the matter of the Hossa Curse to overcome. I hope he gets his Cup this year.


----------



## MattB (May 24, 2010)

Oh Man! Chicago versus Philadelphia for the Cup! I prefer the 'Hawks, but I'm hoping for a nasty, epic battle. Two franchises with totally nutty (non-Canadian) fans. Hockey nirvana...


----------



## Tad (May 25, 2010)

Yah, no Canadian team, but you know there are serious fans in those two towns, so the crowds should be great.

I still want an option to have a game feed without commentators, just the crowd noise!


----------



## JMCGB (May 30, 2010)

Well game 1 certainly didn't disappoint. Hopefully the rest of the series will follow suit. Can't wait to see how chippy Byf and Pronger get as this series goes on.


----------



## JMCGB (May 31, 2010)

Puck is about to drop on Game 2!!! Lets see if Philthy can even the series up!


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 1, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> Puck is about to drop on Game 2!!! Lets see if Philthy can even the series up!



sorry, no.


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 1, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> sorry, no.



I am actually rooting for Chicago, as much as that hurts the Wings fan in me. I just want the series to go 7.


----------



## MattB (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd like to see a long series too. Philly's coming off two one-goal losses going home, so they should still have a chance at it if they win tonight.

Still, the whole Pronger "stealing-the-pucks" and Laviolette trying to play mind games with Niemi smack of desperation to me. I can't see Chicago falling for it. 

BTW- Pronger's a moron, but Carcillo is a raving idiot.


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 4, 2010)

MattB said:


> I'd like to see a long series too. Philly's coming off two one-goal losses going home, so they should still have a chance at it if they win tonight.
> 
> Still, the whole Pronger "stealing-the-pucks" and Laviolette trying to play mind games with Niemi smack of desperation to me. I can't see Chicago falling for it.
> 
> BTW- Pronger's a moron, but Carcillo is a raving idiot.



Chicago didn't fall for it, but there may have still been some method to the madness of Pronger. Philly has played well all series but you could just tell watching game 3 that they weren't going to lose. Whatever lifted them for that game we will never know. I hate Pronger with a passion and I hear you on the mind games with Niemi. In all honesty they didn't have to resort to that. They may be a 7 seed but they have a lot of talent on their roster. Looks like the ghost of Pelle Lindberg is still haunting them in net. Leighton has let in a few softies this series.


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 5, 2010)

Well this series just got real interesting. Maybe the ghost of Pelle Lingbergh isn't going to squash the Cup hopes of Philly. What a series!!! :bow:


----------



## MattB (Jun 5, 2010)

Chicago better wake up, it looks like Philly's smelling blood...

Speaking of blood...has anyone else seen the "Broad Street Bullies" documentary yet? I just saw it the other day on HBO. Crazy! I was thinking to myself it would make a heck of a movie, except it would basically be a SlapShot remake...


----------



## GTAFA (Jun 5, 2010)

MattB said:


> Chicago better wake up, it looks like Philly's smelling blood...



If it weren't for goalkeeping (good & bad) Philly would be leading the series, or might even have won it outright. They suddenly make me aware of the comparative youth of the Hawks. Toews looks especially young (interesting facial hair) right now.

Pronger looks like a god out there.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 10, 2010)

Yay Hawks! What an amazing win in OT. Kaner knew it was good before anyone else. Roenick tearing up during the postgame was priceless and brought a tear to my eye too. My dad would have loved this as well. So sorry he missed it, gone too soon. I've seen a Chicago Championship in all 4 major sports, how many other people can say that? What a great night.

Now I need to know when the parade is so I can ask for the day off, since I work in downtown Chicago, traffic will be horrific! 

The Hawks are such an amazing turn-around story, and for those of us who have been fans all along, this is just incredible.:wubu:


----------



## MattB (Jun 10, 2010)

Great win for the Blackhawks, but what a strange ending! I almost thought they might call it back, but the first replay I saw was the one from above that showed the puck clearly went in. Almost surreal.

What a save by Niemi! (The one off of his face...)


----------



## Tad (Jun 10, 2010)

Heh, now we should get the thread locked, the season is over!

Good for Chicago, I thought they deserved that one--Philly has been playing a pretty short bench and it was starting to show IMO. They still could have gotten lucky and pulled it off, but I thought Chicago deserved the win.

And it is so nice after decades of terrible Chicago hockey. Just goes to show how important the ownership can be!


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 10, 2010)

Tad said:


> Heh, now we should get the thread locked, the season is over!
> 
> Good for Chicago, I thought they deserved that one--Philly has been playing a pretty short bench and it was starting to show IMO. They still could have gotten lucky and pulled it off, but I thought Chicago deserved the win.
> 
> And it is so nice after decades of terrible Chicago hockey. Just goes to show how important the ownership can be!



It has to be so gratifying for Rocky Wirtz that he turned the club around in the three years he's been in charge, what an amazing job he's done. It was really sad when his dad wouldn't let the Hawks be on TV because he thought that would bring more people to the games, but all it did was make people lose interest totally. Once Rocky put the games on TV, interest soared, attendance shot through the roof (100 straight sellouts) and the team rebounded. The fans are back, the team is hot and hockey is rocking again in Chicago. 

When's the first preseason NFL game? Gotta get my fantasy football league set up.........


----------



## mejix (Jun 10, 2010)

i didn't really follow the season, i just followed my colleagues at work following the season. tomorrow i will get excited watching people being excited. 

its always great to be in a city when it competes for a national title. very electric. you can't help getting into it.








.


----------



## GTAFA (Jun 10, 2010)

I was pleasantly surprised by the fans behaviour, suggesting (again) the mutual respect these two teams seem to have earned for one another. I think it was really clear what a totally nice, classy bunch of people play for the Hawks, no malice to be found in any of them, just a boisterous enjoyment of the game. Booing Bettman? that was priceless (and by now de rigeur)

The dead silence on that last goal while Kane raced around the rink? that was totally surreal, dreamlike. You could feel from the stillness of the Flyers that the game was over, even before they announced anything.


----------



## MattB (Jun 10, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> I was pleasantly surprised by the fans behaviour, suggesting (again) the mutual respect these two teams seem to have earned for one another. I think it was really clear what a totally nice, classy bunch of people play for the Hawks, no malice to be found in any of them, just a boisterous enjoyment of the game. Booing Bettman? that was priceless (and by now de rigeur)
> 
> *The dead silence on that last goal while Kane raced around the rink? that was totally surreal, dreamlike. You could feel from the stillness of the Flyers that the game was over, even before they announced anything*.



I still think it was a weird ending, but it may just become a classic. I heard about four versions of the call of the winning goal today on the radio, and each one the play-by-play guy stuttered, was unsure, then started yelling when they realized it was over. 

And yes...that silence from the Flyer fans was really something else...I want to call it creepy, but I think 'profound' is a better choice of words...


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 11, 2010)

MattB said:


> I still think it was a weird ending, but it may just become a classic. I heard about four versions of the call of the winning goal today on the radio, and each one the play-by-play guy stuttered, was unsure, then started yelling when they realized it was over.
> 
> And yes...that silence from the Flyer fans was really something else...I want to call it creepy, but I think 'profound' is a better choice of words...



Coming from a Bruin fan like me, that silence was music to my ears


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 12, 2010)

It's been a crazy day in Chicago, they estimate 2 million people showed up downtown for the Hawks parade and rally. The players were just having a great time, the Cup has been to almost every bar and nightclub in the city in the past 2 days, and I think is going to be at the Crosstown Classic (Cubs v Sox) game this weekend. 

Just to give you an idea of how many people were at the rally. The city of Chicago officially has 3 million residents, and, if you add the suburbs and environs, it comes to about 10 million. So 1/5th of the Chicagoland population was at the rally. I was at work about 3 miles down State street and I could hear the screams and cheers. This city has turned into Hawkey Town


----------

